# My 20v Timeline And Build



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Bought my VW GTI back in 2001 brand new and got the typical starter performance mods, APR chip, CAI, 3 inch GHL turbo back exhaust ect... Then winter 2010 went forward with the following

Pagparts GT3076R bottom mount kit
PPT 550 HP intercooler and Pag Piping
Audi TT IM
Peloquin LSD
19mm Brute rods
Arp head studs
ACL coated rod bearings
870cc Siemens inj
Eurodyne with Maestro
VF motor mounts
Clutchmasters FX400


















Here is the bay after that winter









Had a few problems with tune that summer didn't get to drive it too much... Next winter of 2011 had cataract surgery on both eyes so had time to work on car, ordered 910cc inj, fluidampr did a wire tuck and installed Labonte Water Meth but haven't used it as of yet, also ordered a 70mm TB and SEM from Issam at INA but haven't installed that yet either..










Engine out again


















Also installed some goodies from Al to relocate my Walbro to factory fuel filter location











My bay the summer of 2011, battery in trunk where spare used to be as is the water/meth pump











Now to winter 2012 same game again, pulled engine









Shave the bay








finished product









And for the best part ordered the following parts from Marc at VAPmotorsports
Catcams 3658
IE spring and retainer kit
New hydro lifters
Supertech inconel ex valves
Supertech intake valves
Supertech valve seals
ARP mains
ARP cam bolt
VAP 02J pinion brace...

From Al ordered
FSI crank
Wiseco stroker pistons
Brute 20mm rods
Calico coated mains and rod bearings
New oil pump ect

Sent head to Al at Pag to build it and got this beauty, freshly built AEB head with new Valve guides










Al also welded the crank trigger to my crank









had a few bad times this winter with my machine shop.. They overbored my block so had to source a new/used one, they also put a flatspot on my new crank triggerwheel so had to grind off Als welds and get a different trigger wheel on it and have a local place tig it on:banghead: Got busy though once I got parts back


















Cam gears lined up









Crank at TDC









waiting on a few things from ECS to finish assembling the engine









Next few weekends are busy so my time on the car will be limited but can't wait to get this thing up and running...

Would like to thank Marc at Vap, great guy to deal with 
Issam for the SEM and 70mm TB
Arnold, he has taken a small fortune from me over the years but can't say enough good things about the guy

Will be updating as things progress.. Thanks for looking


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Reserve 1


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

reserve 2


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice :beer:

Love the bay. Where is that coolant hard pipe from? would love to convert to AN coolant lines eventually.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rac_337 said:


> Nice :beer:
> 
> Love the bay. Where is that coolant hard pipe from? would love to convert to AN coolant lines eventually.


I bought all the fittings from Velocity196 (I miss that guy in the 1.8T forum, damn guy bought a 2012 R)but you can buy them from here http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?page_id=42


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good brad. Thanks for allowing me to be part of your build :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good brad. Thanks for allowing me to be part of your build :thumbup:


 Thanks for doing part of my build Al, In fact thanks for 90% of the upgrades in my car:laugh:.... I'm sure I'll be drilling you with some more questions once its time to get this thing running... I don't think the basefile with a few tweaks will be okay anymore


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Niceee! keep up the work. 
What are your power goals? And did you dyno befor the rebuild?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> Nice!!! keep up the work.
> What are your power goals?


 I would think this setup should get me well above 400 to the wheel... I've never had my car on a dyno before so don't even know what I was making before... I'm sure just the basefile I wasn't getting much and only running 22-24 psi... This year should have my Water/meth working so I would love to try 30 psi or so


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks good! You should be easily over 400whp. I did that with stock intake mani, stock awp head a few years ago :thumbup:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice timeline!:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

how many spacers are you guys running on a BBM or any aftermarket fuel rail.. I have ev14 910cc injectors on my SEM and damn it sits up high as you can see in the amount of spacers I'd need.. How far does the O-ring/injector go into SEM???


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

will be looking this over


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my IE reinforced clutch fork installed and Vapmotorsports pinion brace in... Figured i'd do whatever I can to help keep the 02J in one piece besides going crazy with different gears









Also waiting for an AN weld fitting from Jegs that is suppose to be in tomorrow so I can weld it on to my OEM power steering return line and get that done so hopefully can install the engine this weekend... Figured I'd install my freshly powdercoated motor mounts in and see what its gonna look like









If anyone can help me out with my question in post 13 I'd greatly appreciate it.. Thanks


----------



## Turkbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice build! 

We had the same issue on our SEM Intake Manifold with 034 Motorsports Fuel Rail. 

It didn't fit well, not at all. 

Best fuel rail for SEM intake manifold is SEM Fuel Rail. 

It fits perfect, I wish I could have purchase before to avoid problems. 

Good luck!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkbo said:


> Nice build!
> 
> We had the same issue on our SEM Intake Manifold with 034 Motorsports Fuel Rail.
> 
> ...


 Damn, thats not what I wanted to hear:banghead: Its gonna look like crap with the fuel rail so high in the bay, my hood might not shut:laugh: Time for a hood scoop I guess


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

My O2J went from noisey to straight up wailing recently. I'm dreading ripping the trans apart, but I am curious about the VAP piece you got there. What'd that run you? I also wanted to talk to you about the settings you're running on those 910s, I have 850s to drop in soon and I'm curious if you're running the 550s settings.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

screwball said:


> My O2J went from noisey to straight up wailing recently. I'm dreading ripping the trans apart, but I am curious about the VAP piece you got there. What'd that run you? I also wanted to talk to you about the settings you're running on those 910s, I have 850s to drop in soon and I'm curious if you're running the 550s settings.


 
99 percent of everything I got from IE I ordered from Marc, he has very good prices, so he cut me a deal on the pinion brace (can't remember off hand what I paid for it) I ran the 550 BVC curve but my MS was different.
8V-2.608
10v-1.707
12v-1.208
14v-.907
16v-.707

I think I added around .2-.3ms to each value over the 550 settings I think.... I also used Injector wizard and put in my injector size and displacement ect and ran that value for IC... Minimum Injector pulsewidth I dropped to around .35 also and that helped alot....

I'm far from good at tuning with Maestro, but I had it running okay making those changes, Hell of alot better than when I had the 870 siemens in there... Good choice to go with ev14 injectors:thumbup:

Shoot Marc an E-mail he will treat you good about his brace


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Right on man, thanks for the settings. I need to get a hold of Arnold to talk about getting my car over there. I'm sure he can knock out a similar brace if he had to.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

screwball said:


> Right on man, thanks for the settings. I need to get a hold of Arnold to talk about getting my car over there. I'm sure he can knock out a similar brace if he had to.


 I wish I had that option to shoot over to Arnolds shop and have him work on my car when I needed it, 22hrs is too far...

I'm sure Al could fab up something but the brace is actually alot more complex than it looks in that pic, the back side of it has sections shaved pretty thin to make it fin nice and tight in its location:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

not to mention that Marc Andre is good people so i would give him the business :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> how many spacers are you guys running on a BBM or any aftermarket fuel rail.. I have ev14 910cc injectors on my SEM and damn it sits up high as you can see in the amount of spacers I'd need.. How far does the O-ring/injector go into SEM???


 PM 04 GLI LUVA. He has an OBX fuel rail on an SEM intake mani and can give you some feedback.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Could you elaborate on your fuel line setup... 

What fittings did you use to connect to the stock lines? 

What size/type line did you run to the bay?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

hootyburra said:


> Could you elaborate on your fuel line setup...
> 
> What fittings did you use to connect to the stock lines?
> 
> What size/type line did you run to the bay?


 Sure can Hooty, as of current I had Arnold make me those two fittings pictured abovethat fit into my walbro pump to mount my pump in the factory filter loaction, then I put a small Russel 6AN push lock fittings in bay and hooked uop to factory rubber lines...

Soon I'm going 6AN from pump all the way to new BBM fuel rail using these from Jegs











Found here there 5/16 which connect to the factory fuel lines http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/103100/10002/-1?parentProductId=1287062

I also bought a Jegs fuel filter which is 8AN, but bought the reducer fittings to bring it down to 8AN:thumbup:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

They look very similar to the russell 640863.. 
I was thinking of connecting one of them to the stock filter then run -6 for the feed.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my power steering resevoir mounted










Here is a shot of how it looks today... Waiting on some aluminum pipes to redo my pipes for my Intercooler, the ones Arnold made me a few years back no longer fit



















Its coming along now just the wait for more parts to arrive


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I have my new fuel lines hooked up at the manifold










I purchased these fittings from Jegs








They work on the factory lines that come into bay (in fact there so tight once there on and click there is no way to remove them









But they will not work at all on the lines in back by rear passenger side wheel where the lines come down where fuel filter used to be... And when I say they will not work I messed with it for a couple hours trying to force it on, I have bruised palms from doing it... I repeat they will not work, cant force it on enough to make it click










Gonna order one of these and see if they will work from Jegs here is the PDF on how they work
http://www.jegs.com/InstallationInstructions/700/799/799-641300.pdf











I have some intercooler piping coming in tomorrow so I can start fabbing up the new lines to connect to IM


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I was planning on the same (fuel pump location) setup...could you PM the parts you used to put the walbro there and the new fuel filter you put in the bay? Much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Boy said:


> I was planning on the same (fuel pump location) setup...could you PM the parts you used to put the walbro there and the new fuel filter you put in the bay? Much appreciated. :beer:


I'll just post the info here so others might benefit from it, I used those fittings that Arnold made me to put pump where factory fuel filter was located in my 1st post, now I'm buying this to hook on outlet of Walbro pump so that I can hook AN lines to it part #Item# 799-670480 6AN to 10mmx1 fitting









Fuel filter is this part # 555-150000










I needed to order 2 8AN to 6AN reducer fittings for my lines to connect to fuel filter
555-110222









Also the bracket for the new filter 555-15003










Hope this helps:thumbup: Any more questions you might have post them up


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Nextion (Jun 4, 2010)

Great progress! Definitely in for more updates :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad i could help out with such quality build, im sure things will go great once done, if you need help with tune let me know
Marc


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

xtremvw3 said:


> Glad i could help out with such quality build, im sure things will go great once done, if you need help with tune let me know
> Marc


you will be hearing from me hopefully before the end of the month (if all goes well) Thanks Marc:thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Brad, :wave:

great write up so far, and a great deal of detail/cleanliness in your work. You've given me some good ideas and some questions. I didn't even know those parts existed for the 02j, so I may be picking those up in the future to try and "protect" her for as long as possible. 

Hopefully I can see this car at some point this summer. With or without my jetta. Where is your filler for the rad system? I want to do something similar to your upper rad hose setup there. I already have the alum. housing on the side of the head too, it looks like to tapped it?

ps- the AEB looks so good without the solenoid mount on the side - much cleaner!

-Dev


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Devin, I bought my whole AN setup from Velocity196, so what you see is how I got it, not sure if he had anything special done to it... 

As far as my filler neck I was going to get a 16AN filler for it but no matter how I tried to route it, it just wouldn't work for me... The SEM is so damn big and the AN adapters on the radiator wouldn't allow for a descent run with where I'm routing the intercooler piping... 

I bought an ECS carbon fiber strut brace new from a member on here, I think I'm going to chop it up and try to have a piece of aluminum in place of the carbon fiber and have someone tig weld my existing filler neck to it along with a couple 6AN males... then I'll take the 6AN line from the turbo return line and go up to a 6AN fitting that will be on it, and take the other male and go 6AN to the stainless line going into block by water pump.... We will see if it works out or not...

You have the same mindset as me as far as the 02J, just trying to keep it together as I already have a bunch of $ into it with the Peloquin LSD and the Clutchmaster FX400... Don't want to go 02M

I would also like to thank you for answering questions I have had during my wiretuck and other random questions I've had:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Things do get tight in that area when you run a drivers side TB setup like us. Its good to know though, because an SEM is prob in my future. Ill be sure to build my setup being conscious of the size for when that day comes. 

hope the strut bar - res works out for you  I always wanted to block off a section of the rain tray with an alum cube and mount bulkheads on the firewall for a res. 

Yeah, I'm in the same boat. with the LSD, clutch, and other expenses thrown into that trans, id rather preserve it than spend all that money again on an 02m. Plus, I love the ratios with the 3076. It makes for great highway pulls. 2nd is prob my favorite gear.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DBVeeDB said:


> I always wanted to block off a section of the rain tray with an alum cube and mount bulkheads on the firewall for a res.


That is a heck of a good idea there, than I wouldn't need my Moroso overflow catch can thing... The cube would be the same thing as the factory coolant ball, just use the moroso cap I have on it and keep everything in the rain tray... Now you have me thinkin  It would work great for me as I don't have my ECU or anything up there in the center anyway


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yep, and it would be close to the heater core line ports too, so it could tee in nicely to one of those hoses and be a lot less routing. it would ALSO be the highest point in the system, good for filling. It would essentially operate just like the moroso expansion setup ( im picturing tattoo24v's canteen looking thing) but just a custom version of it. 

I just ran out of time as far as fab work went and abandoned the idea. you could have a cool little cap that protrudes from the plastic rain tray shroud as well, fill her up with the hood closed. :thumbup:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> But they will not work at all on the lines in back by rear passenger side wheel where the lines come down where fuel filter used to be... And when I say they will not work I messed with it for a couple hours trying to force it on, I have bruised palms from doing it... I repeat they will not work, cant force it on enough to make it click
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how that other fitting works. I have the same issue with that jegs fitting as you did last week too. It is on there as good as I could get it but no click what so ever so I don't feel comfortable with it.

Build looks great to got alot of what I want to do going on.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

nebio_b5 said:


> Let me know how that other fitting works. I have the same issue with that jegs fitting as you did last week too. It is on there as good as I could get it but no click what so ever so I don't feel comfortable with it..


Yep it got shipped today so I'll let everyone know how it works... If it didn't click I wouldn't feel safe using it either, thats all you need is to be spraying gas out that line while driving


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice work!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Very Tastefully done!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Looks awesome:heart::beer:


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

never heard of vap motorsports till this thread so i thank you for that :thumbup:

and great build! :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Nice work!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
> Very Tastefully done!!:thumbup::thumbup:
> Looks awesome:heart::beer:


Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Got my IE reinforced clutch fork installed and Vapmotorsports pinion brace in... Figured i'd do whatever I can to help keep the 02J in one piece besides going crazy with different gears


Looks like you had to grid a little material off the brace for the fork to clear. Am I seeing that right?

Also didn't know these items existed :thumbup:

*edit:* with a closer look at the part on their site, it now looks like the brace comes already shaped correctly to clear. another :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep elRey you are correct, it comes ready to pop on, nothing had to be done to it:thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:heart: this thread


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

please note that some bellhousing are not the same, and that our brace needs a bit of trimming, nothing major, the important thing is that it sits flush and does not bind. Good luck rest of the way:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

xtremvw3 said:


> please note that some bellhousing are not the same, and that our brace needs a bit of trimming, nothing major, the important thing is that it sits flush and does not bind. Good luck rest of the way:thumbup:


I lucked out than, as mine fit perfect,(I think) its close to the clutch fork but seemed okay:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this fitting didn't work:banghead: fuel line doesn't have a tight fit to the o-rings that are in fitting... guaranteed to leak 799-644113










So ordered old faithful (Hootyburra said this one worked on his car) 799-640863


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I lucked out than, as mine fit perfect,(I think) its close to the clutch fork but seemed okay:thumbup:


it is always close to the fork but if it moves freely your fine i have not needed to trim that area.
Always trim the brace to fit leave all the materiel from bellhousing intact since we need it


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Well this fitting didn't work:banghead: fuel line doesn't have a tight fit to the o-rings that are in fitting... guaranteed to leak 799-644113
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will snap some pics of how I have it connected. I looped the lines together and primed the pump a few times, didn't see any leaks. I had to trim the upper plastic ring off so the fitting could slide on all the way.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Hooty. I already trimmed that little black plastic piece off trying to get the Jegs fitting to fit. Russel fitting will be here Friday


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thanks Hooty. I already trimmed that little black plastic piece off trying to get the Jegs fitting to fit. Russel fitting will be here Friday


Here is what mine looked like.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i just finished my setup the other night using the earls fittings that compress onto the plastic lines, but booty's is looking a lot more simple. nicely done. If my setup fails me when I test my system, I will surely go this route. its tighter than you realize in that stock wheel well/filter area. :banghead:

Brad, dont take this as a thread jack, but I wanted to ask: Have any of you put thought into deleting the canister near the filler neck back in this area? There is a 3 wire sensor that runs to it, and since we already have evap off, im wondering if anyone has successfully delete this as well. Not sure if its needed though to allow the tank to vent into the canister. I know very little about how it all works.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot to ask how was the install of new CAT Cams? straight forward like oem?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

xtremvw3 said:


> Forgot to ask how was the install of new CAT Cams? straight forward like oem?


Marc. I wish I had a reply to your question but I sent all the parts I bought from you to Arnold to have him build the head. Maybe if Arnold will chime in here and let both of us know




And Devin I have not ever looked into that idea at all. I just left my white evap lines hanging down there with a couple bolts In it to plug them up. And I dont feel like its a thread jack, just people sharing ideas so its all good


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Sucks that other fitting didn't work. More money down the drain. I wonder how snug the 3/8 fitting will be?


----------



## Pitty (May 24, 2008)

why not use these straight oem - they'll work, came from a seat ibiza...  or is this just because the metal fuel-lines..?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

nebio_b5 said:


> Sucks that other fitting didn't work. More money down the drain. I wonder how snug the 3/8 fitting will be?


Yeah its a few more bucks down the drain, but hopefully other peole see this thread and know what fittings to use now:thumbup:



Pitty said:


> why not use these straight oem - they'll work, came from a seat ibiza...  or is this just because the metal fuel-lines..?


I cannot use them anymore Pitty, as now everything has to connect to 6AN, my fuel lines will be done Saturday


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Power steering relocate all done.. Bought a 1/2" to 8AN weld on fitting but the 1/2" was a little too big to fit snug around power steering return line so drilled it out with a 15/32 drill bit










now it sits nice and snug around the pipe so used Staybrite 8 and soldered it on.... We use this stuff sometimes in refrigeration piping, holds alot more pressure than my power steering will ever produce and same as heat...











got it soldered on










Installed my 8AN to 6AN reducer










And final hookup










Had to relocate my resevoir from previous pics as it got in the way of intercooler piping










Now to finish my fuel lines:thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Pimp! :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn, thats pretty nice and clean.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Damn, thats pretty nice and clean.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


^^ what he said.. nice job so far:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Boy said:


> Pimp! :thumbup:





schwartzmagic said:


> Damn, thats pretty nice and clean.


Thanks Guys



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^ what he said.. nice job so far:beer:


Thanks Jeff I mean Phil:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Might be able to keep up with my Veyron now breh


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Might be able to keep up with my Veyron now breh


:laugh: Maybe If I can get a good tune:laugh: I'll probably have Marc at Vap help me out with that so I don't have to bug Arnold

Got my IC pipes cut and hacked and going to the Tig welder tomorrow, used some parts from CXRacing and cut apart Arnolds original IC piping I ordered a few years back with my kit..










I'll get the WM bung welded on there also so I can use that this year... Also have him fix my intake pipe that has been broken for awhile so no more Zip Ties holding it in place:laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Also have him fix my intake pipe that has been broken for awhile so no more Zip Ties holding it in place


I need to have my welder buddy do the same. My IC pipes are all messed up. Zip ties ftw!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> I need to have my welder buddy do the same. My IC pipes are all messed up. Zip ties ftw!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


:laugh: I sold my AWW head to a guy locally that had bent valves and I asked him if he knew anyone in the area that TIG welded, and he said his neighbor does, the guy is retired but back when he worked full time he welded for a living... Now he does stuff out of his garage for some spending cash... Will post pics when it gets done, dropping it off tomorrow, not sure if he will get it done tomorrow or not...


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

Good stuff going on here. Glad to see you're from MN too :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Good stuff going on here. Glad to see you're from MN too :thumbup:


Thanks Man... I need to get this thing done so I can enjoy it while its summer, in a couple months we will have snow again:laugh:

What software are you running??


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh: I sold my AWW head to a guy locally that had bent valves and I asked him if he knew anyone in the area that TIG welded, and he said his neighbor does, the guy is retired but back when he worked full time he welded for a living... Now he does stuff out of his garage for some spending cash... Will post pics when it gets done, dropping it off tomorrow, not sure if he will get it done tomorrow or not...


I need to find an old man welder in my neihgborhood haha.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DBVeeDB said:


> I need to find an old man welder in my neihgborhood haha.


Yeah dropped my pipes off to him a few hours ago.... He will get them welded this week, pretty nice guy, he has a couple airplanes in his shop/garage one is fully funtional and the other he is building... Can't wait to see how they turn outopcorn:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

good thread :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thanks Man... I need to get this thing done so I can enjoy it while its summer, in a couple months we will have snow again:laugh:
> 
> What software are you running??


Damn right. LOL.

As of right now, my GTI is down and I just got a newborn. So it will be down even longer. I'm currently running APR stg 2 reflash. Still debating if I should continue building the BT setup or just go back to stock turbo.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Damn right. LOL.
> 
> As of right now, my GTI is down and I just got a newborn. So it will be down even longer. I'm currently running APR stg 2 reflash. Still debating if I should continue building the BT setup or just go back to stock turbo.


Finish it while you still can. Kids are cheap while they're young. Don't stop now, or you wont have the opportunity again for quite some time. My 2¢


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuel lines done:thumbup:





























Just waiting for welder to call me with my intercooler pipes... Also have to figure out something still for a filler neck/resevoir for the coolant


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

How snug was the 3/8 fitting? Looks like it is coming together. I like how you secured the lines under the car that good thinking.


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

How much are we looking at so far? $$$$$


and when can we hear it?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

nebio_b5 said:


> How snug was the 3/8 fitting? Looks like it is coming together. I like how you secured the lines under the car that good thinking.


 I just broke the original clips and grinded them round that held the old fuel lines in place... holds them good... Not sure about your question on how snug the 3/8 fitting???



MK420TH92 said:


> How much are we looking at so far? $$$$$
> 
> 
> and when can we hear it?


 $$$ for this year or everything??? I lost track anyway, its better to loose track so you can honestly tell the wife I have no clue how much I have in it:laugh:
I wish I could post a vid of how it sounds now:banghead: I hope within a couple weeks, I'm crazy busy at work


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> So ordered old faithful (Hootyburra said this one worked on his car) 799-640863


Sorry, this is the fitting I am talking about. The description says 3/8 to 1/2 lines. Does it seem snug or tight enough when attached to the stock fuel line?


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I just broke the original clips and grinded them round that held the old fuel lines in place... holds them good... Not sure about your question on how snug the 3/8 fitting???
> 
> $$$ for this year or everything??? I lost track anyway, its better to loose track so you can honestly tell the wife I have no clue how much I have in it:laugh:
> I wish I could post a vid of how it sounds now:banghead: I hope within a couple weeks, I'm crazy busy at work


Just wondering how much it was for the fully built engine. Planning to do something like this myself later on in the future once i save up some cash. And post some vids once you get a chance. Ill be monitoring :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

nebio_b5 said:


> Sorry, this is the fitting I am talking about. The description says 3/8 to 1/2 lines. Does it seem snug or tight enough when attached to the stock fuel line?


It is actually for our 5/16ths factory lines and goes to 6an, it fits perfect:thumbup:



MK420TH92 said:


> Just wondering how much it was for the fully built engine. Planning to do something like this myself later on in the future once i save up some cash. And post some vids once you get a chance. Ill be monitoring :thumbup::thumbup:


Brutes 20mm $480
ACL coated con rod bearings $60
ACL main bearings like $100
overbore head gasket $100
misc seals maybe $100
3658 Cams around $650
FSI crank $800
Wiseco Pistons $600
ARP mains $100
ARP head studs $200
valve Guides $10 each so $200
Valve seals cant remember
Supertech Ex valves $260
Supertech intake $240
IE spring and retainer kit $650
Machine work for block $300 (can't remember for sure as machinest when it was all done owed me because of overbore)
Arnold assembled head like 4-500 can't remember for sure
Hydro lifters can't remember
new oil pump ??
non vvt tensioner ???
used AEB head $350 
And other Misc stuff like lube ect
Hope that helps:thumbup: I'm sure I'm forgetting some stuff


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^ damn... that a lot.. i got a a lot of saving up 2 do.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well still waiting for my IC pipes so got bored and made a bracket to hold dipstick tube down so when I remove my dipstick the tube doesn't come with it




























I have some mad fabbing skills :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is an interesting article i found about braided lines



> Do You Smell Gas?
> By John McLelland
> 
> We've had reports from customers who have had the experience of opening their garage door and being assaulted by the strong smell of gasoline. Their first impulse was to check if gas was leaking from the vintage muscle car or street rod parked there.
> ...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Here is an interesting article i found about braided lines


Very interesting, I guess we will find out if that happens to me, otherwise it might be a representative promoting Dupont teflon:laugh:

Got intercooler pipes back today from the welder




















No more broken tab, pretty beefy now on my intake pipe










Got a bung welded on for my Water/meth, just gotta get it tapped for the nozzle











Now just have to go fit it up, cut bumper apart some more and then get these to the powder coater:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Bumper fits, the pipes look okay in there, had to trim out alot to get them to fit, I think I need an R32 bumper




























I still need to get a resevoir and filler for my coolant and want to mount it somewhere above brake ABS controller and by the Catch can, any suggestions would be great, wes gonna use some leftover 2.5" IC piping I have leftover and weld a couple 6AN fittings on there and a filler neck, and run the coolant return line from turbo to that res and from there go to the return line going into block










Thanks for looking


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Clean as hell! :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys:thumbup:


Where can a guy source these connectors?? 










Injector Connector Adapter, Bosch Jetronic EV1 to USCAR EV14﻿

There pretty cheap on Eurodynes Website but if you factor in shipping its rediculous, 70 bucks for shipping is a bit much:laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Forget the last question Arnold is gonna get me some:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

If your willing to re do your harness, in pretty sure those are the same plugs gm used on their sunfires. On my 16vt I scored a set of cobalt ss stage 1 injectors, and had to use a harness from said sunfire.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> If your willing to re do your harness, in pretty sure those are the same plugs gm used on their sunfires. On my 16vt I scored a set of cobalt ss stage 1 injectors, and had to use a harness from said sunfire.


 
Thanks Dave but I got my harness adapters yesterday from Arnold over at PPT.... 

Well 35 yrs old today:banghead: going into garage to bleed brakes with Motive power bleeder, install injector clips and finish with wiring this thing up... Dropped off my IC pipes and coolant res off to powdercoater so should have them next week, if all goes well hopefully firing this thing up next weekend


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup: 
Build looks amazing!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> :thumbup:
> Build looks amazing!


 Thanks Issam, appreciate it, looking forward to finally using the SEM and 70mm that have been collecting dust over the last year:laugh:


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good-The ic pipes+tb and mani look clean. I love the your driver side setup. I have an rmr+hemi tb passenger side and things get freakin crowded over there.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

This is such a nice build! Love the attention to details. :thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbup:those welds are really impressive you lucked out


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys:thumbup:



Budsdubbin said:


> :thumbup:those welds are really impressive you lucked out


 Yeah there pretty damn good welds, he has been welding for 35 yrs so I was hoping they were going to be good... Its nice to have a local welder that can weld aluminum now


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my pipes and coolant res back from powdercoater this afternoon



















has finger prints on the res but will look good in bay


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

coating looks great Brad, and god does it get addicting. have you tried connectoing the BOC to that flange since it is now coated? hopefully it seals well. Just a thought. keep it up. 

and I will do my best to get you an update as well. I am just about to head back into the garage for a bit.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DBVeeDB said:


> coating looks great Brad, and god does it get addicting. have you tried connectoing the BOC to that flange since it is now coated? hopefully it seals well. Just a thought. keep it up.
> 
> and I will do my best to get you an update as well. I am just about to head back into the garage for a bit.


 Yeah Devin everything sealed up nicely with the BOV that I can tell anyway... I already have well over 40 in this week so gonna have a nice Friday in the garage:thumbup::thumbup: Gotta finish making the bracket for the Res, already got the pipes mounted and hooked up, so getting there


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Do I need to put KY on my Hitachi coilpack to get them to go down... OEM ones fit fine on the AEB head but my Hitachi ones don't??? What do you guys do?? Only have one OEM one


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few more pics



















Bay sure filled up quick, don't know how people keep them so clean, Oh well good enough for this summer


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well guys dumped in a tune from Marc and fired it up... I'm a little worried as I have alot more Clutch Chatter than last year when I was 1.8, clutch and tranny are the same just added Vaps pinion brace and IE reinforced clutch fork...

In this video you can hear when I push in the clutch, just want your opinions, let it run to operating temp, now gonna go change oil and put my tires back on and front bumper, hopefully take it out and see how it does....


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

thats a lot of chatter for sure. try taking it around the block and see how it engages from a stop.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rac_337 said:


> thats a lot of chatter for sure. try taking it around the block and see how it engages from a stop.


Yeah when I first started it up it scared the sh*t out of me, thought something was knocking in the engine... I gotta finish getting my front bumper and tires on the car.... I Don't know what would cause more chatter in it, I've got my Fluidampr on like last year... I guess when I try to drive it we wil see what happens


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Do I need to put KY on my Hitachi coilpack to get them to go down... OEM ones fit fine on the AEB head but my Hitachi ones don't??? What do you guys do?? Only have one OEM one



I had the same issue years back. I just cut-off a conical portion from the rubber boot on the coil and it fits right on. Cut it like on the left coil.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> I had the same issue years back. I just cut-off a conical portion from the rubber boot on the coil and it fits right on. Cut it like on the left coil.


 
Yeah I just used a dremel and sanded off some material, tight fit but worked good... Thanks for the info anyway:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well looks like I'm gonna have fun this weekend, gonna pull the transmission and see what is going on in it... Any ideas welcome


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Any ideas welcome


Dont start it again until that gearbox comes out.
Ive seen a simular situation before where (1) of the (4) nuts holding the pinion (now pinion brace) snapped (as in the stud sheared but was still held in place) and was bouncing around in the bell housing.
I assume in the above vid you put it into first (car is on stands?)


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome build :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

damn dude, that doesn't sound like chatter, that sounds like something is barely holding on. def pull the trans, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

i bet lose PP or FW bolts


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> I assume in the above vid you put it into first (car is on stands?)


Yes sir



Vegeta Gti said:


> damn dude, that doesn't sound like chatter, that sounds like something is barely holding on. def pull the trans, hope you get it sorted.


I have a guy coming over that works at a VW repair shop in town here (the same guy that put my LSD in a couple years ago) I will have to start it one more time so he can hear, then most likely removing the damn thing starting tonight:banghead:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> i bet lose PP or FW bolts


^ 

This



One-Eight GTI said:


> I have a guy coming over that works at a VW repair shop in town here (the same guy that put my LSD in a couple years ago) I will have to start it one more time so he can hear, then most likely removing the damn thing starting tonight:banghead:


Good luck man... Hopefully it's nothing significant. :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> i bet lose PP or FW bolts


Don't get me wrong anything is possible but the pressure plate is torqued to specs as I use a torque wrench for everything, and the flywheel has ARP bolts torqued down and red locktite on them.... Will be posting pics this weekend when I get the thing out so I can satisfy mine and everyone elses guesses:thumbup:

Appreciate the ideas from everyone


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

didn't know you had this build thread. Subscribed. I hope the issue stands out like a sore thumb for you when you drop your tranny. You must have that down to a 1 hour job anyway by now. 

Don't start losing sleep. I know I probably would


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Yikes! That is pretty loud for a chatter! I hope you sort everything out and fix the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> didn't know you had this build thread. Subscribed. I hope the issue stands out like a sore thumb for you when you drop your tranny. You must have that down to a 1 hour job anyway by now.
> 
> Don't start losing sleep. I know I probably would


 
Thanks Man, pulled starter and checked flywheel and its not moving, turned engine over by hand a little at a time and looked for rubbing ect with my inspection mirror and nothing looks out of the ordinary, marked one of the pressure plate bolts while turning over and there all there... 

I'm starting to think my reinforced clutch fork is vibrating hitting the pinion brace, (not 100% sure yet) I have my slave cylinder out and am waiting for my buddy to come over, gonna pull the wires off of my clutch pedal so I can start car without clutch pushed in and fire it up, and use a magnet to stick to the clutchfork and keep it sucked in towards drivers side fender and see if that noise disapperars... 

Its probably a shot in the dark but I can always hope (would rather not have to pull transmission)


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

EF9Si said:


> Yikes! That is pretty loud for a chatter! I hope you sort everything out and fix the problem. :thumbup:


Yeah its not chatter, workin on it:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

*Well good news for me*, it was what I was thinking,started car and you can see my clutch fork bounce around a little clanging around, use screwdriver and push in on fork and you can feel it a little bouncing and hitting brace.... 

Suprisingly after i reassembled everything it quieted down some (still kinda loud:laugh... Not pulling tranny and I'm breaking it in this weekend..

Thanks everyone:thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to hear. Have fun breaking it in....remember drive it like you stole it! :laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Boy said:


> Good to hear. Have fun breaking it in....remember drive it like you stole it! :laugh:


Thanks man, I might not drive it like I stole it right away, but that time will come:laugh:


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

great news keep me posted on Tune:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Will do Marc:thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

oh thank god. Im happy for you Brad. only 5% of the time do we get lucky with a simple solution. usually its major right? haha.

drive on young lad, DRIVE ON!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DBVeeDB said:


> oh thank god. Im happy for you Brad. only 5% of the time do we get lucky with a simple solution. usually its major right? haha.
> 
> drive on young lad, DRIVE ON!


That's for sure. I thought I would of had to pull transmission. But all is good Just gotta fix a few minor coolant leaks and than drive it and see how Marc's tune works out. He will help me out if need be. Looking forward to this summer now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> *Well good news for me*, it was what I was thinking,started car and you can see my clutch fork bounce around a little clanging around, use screwdriver and push in on fork and you can feel it a little bouncing and hitting brace....
> 
> Suprisingly after i reassembled everything it quieted down some (still kinda loud:laugh... Not pulling tranny and I'm breaking it in this weekend..
> 
> Thanks everyone:thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

INA said:


> :thumbup:


Its kinda funny me getting scared about the whole thing and now the sound is gone:laugh: Drove around for about 30 miles and it quieted right up


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

good to hear, i am looking to get the upgraded fork as well, will make sure to triple check upon install.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

How goes it Brad? How's she runnin'?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got the coolant and power steering leaks fixed. Marc is sending me another tune to try so hopefully better soon


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Took my car out tonight and logged for a run from 1st gear to 3rd gear (heavy throttle in 3rd)had it on low boost (16-17 psi) And damn do cams and 2.0 make a difference, this years 16-17 psi feels like last years 22-24 psi.. Glad I went with the 3658 that I got from Marc, Both Al and Marc recommended them and am very happy with them

Was gonna go for more driving tonight and now it won't start:laugh: Charging battery now hope thats all it is:banghead: I'll post a video one of these days of a short run


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Found the problem with the starting issue was a bad ground, had bay painted this winter and where I have the ground wire going from engine to chassis had to sand off some paint to get a good ground....

Still gotta pull transmission as the new OEM teflon rear seal is leaking:banghead::banghead::banghead: I used the stupid plastic guide and everything.... Oh well no use crying over spilled oil:laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well pulled tranny this afternoon, what a pain in the a$$ that is, found the sources of the noise I've been getting even though thats not the reason for pulling transmission, rear main seal is leaking:banghead:





 








As you can see its alittle thicker than the stock one


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I would find a way to get that IE clutch fork to work. Maybe grind a little material off of the pinion brace


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

So why do you think the rear main seal was leaking already? What are you gonna do this time around to make sure you don't have to drop the tranny again?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I would find a way to get that IE clutch fork to work. Maybe grind a little material off of the pinion brace


 It will involve grinding material off the IE clutchfork... Its the tig welds that are binding it up, also if you look where the bottom of the clutch fork is rubbing it actually sticks up more there than the part thats not rubbing... Not sure what I'm gonna do yet..

I'll post a pic tomorrow about what I'm talking about, we are getting a massive down pour now and I got soaked just running in from garage:laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> So why do you think the rear main seal was leaking already? What are you gonna do this time around to make sure you don't have to drop the tranny again?


 There is oil droplets on my garage floor and when you look up there there is oil running down from it... Al over at PPT is sending me an 09A rear main that has a spring in it so seals better than the teflon seal... There have been other people on the forums that have had the same problem and went with this seal and no more troubles:thumbup:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

I meant why do you think the seal started leaking already, not what makes you think there's an oil leak. :laugh: I'd just hate to have to pull a tranny again for the same issue, ya know? Good deal that there's a better seal.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> I meant why do you think the seal started leaking already, not what makes you think there's an oil leak. :laugh: I'd just hate to have to pull a tranny again for the same issue, ya know? Good deal that there's a better seal.


 :laugh: I think it might have to do with the fact that I've had that new rear main seal in my garage for the last 2 years... I used the plastic guide that comes with it and made sure that the crank was oil free, but it just leaked anway:banghead: Its not the first time this has happened to BT guys in the forum, bad luck I guess... It won't leak again once I get the new seal in:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> It will involve grinding material off the IE clutchfork... Its the tig welds that are binding it up, also if you look where the bottom of the clutch fork is rubbing it actually sticks up more there than the part thats not rubbing... Not sure what I'm gonna do yet..
> 
> I'll post a pic tomorrow about what I'm talking about, we are getting a massive down pour now and I got soaked just running in from garage:laugh:


 Another IE fail :facepalm:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Another IE fail :facepalm:


 x2 IE should have cleaned up the tig welds before sending the parts out for anodize


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

it says right in the product description for the fork that you might have to grind some material off for it to fit right.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Another IE fail :facepalm:





formerly silveratljetta said:


> x2 IE should have cleaned up the tig welds before sending the parts out for anodize


 I wouldn't say that, I'm sure when they did the reinforcing they didn't design it to be used with the pinion brace so the welds on the side of the fork wouldn't matter... And like MKIII Said, it does say some removing of material might be needed..

It is what it is, the tranny had to come off anyway to fix the seal so I'll grind the hell out of the brace and get it to work hopefully:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is the pic I was talking about.... Where its rubbing its a little higher on the left side vs the right... I'll just take the grinder to the thing and grind down that area and also the welds on the pinion brace side


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In order to reinforce those clutch forks, we have to weld a steel plate to them. That of course will make the clutch fork thicker, and it would be tough to guarantee fitment with every single aftermarket clutch and transmission accessory on the market. _Some _of the aftermarket pressure plates are thicker than OE style, so clearancing is needed. That is typically just a small amount of material removed from the bottom of the fork. The pinion braces take up a good amount of space in the bell housing, and sit very close to the fork. In the case of using one of those, additional clearance can be needed, and in this case IS needed. 

They are TIG welded with great penetration, so the welds do not protrude hardly at all. 

Please check the clearance before doing the final assembly,so you don't have to pull the trans out several times. We have notes on the product listing about the clearancing that can be needed. 

-Cass


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> In order to reinforce those clutch forks, we have to weld a steel plate to them. That of course will make the clutch fork thicker, and it would be tough to guarantee fitment with every single aftermarket clutch and transmission accessory on the market. _Some _of the aftermarket pressure plates are thicker than OE style, so clearancing is needed. That is typically just a small amount of material removed from the bottom of the fork. The pinion braces take up a good amount of space in the bell housing, and sit very close to the fork. In the case of using one of those, additional clearance can be needed, and in this case IS needed.
> 
> They are TIG welded with great penetration, so the welds do not protrude hardly at all.
> 
> ...


 
1st - how is a single mass FW and PP thicker then the stock/oe FW/PP? We aren't talking about twin discs here 

2nd - if it is a precision cut piece, when it's welded, why is it crooked like the picture above? 

3rd - since it's thicker than an OEM, are all of them going to need clearanced unless used on OE clutch kit set up? If that's the case, don't bother coating them red, that's for sure! 

4th - what does OE mean to you? Does that mean single mass FW or dual mass FW like OEM?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> 1st - how is a single mass FW and PP thicker then the stock/oe FW/PP? We aren't talking about twin discs here
> 
> 2nd - if it is a precision cut piece, when it's welded, why is it crooked like the picture above?
> 
> ...


 I'm not to worked up about the whole deal but I will say I think that the pic above doesn't do justice as to how much this thing is crooked, so here is a few more so other people that buy these things are aware of some potential grinding

Table is level so no tricks here









Me holding level up some so it shows how much difference there really is









Me just letting level do its thing


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

some good info being thrown around in here. I would grind it down and send back to IE for anodize


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> some good info being thrown around in here. I would grind it down and send back to IE for anodize


 
:laugh: Screw that I want to drive this thing, only put 100 miles on it this summer since getting it back together, don't want to wait that long.... As soon as Al gets the rear main in he will send it to me along with another release bearing (mine is fine but not chancing removing this damn tranny again for a cheap part)


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

APTuning just came out with a solid steel clutch fork. Not just an oem one with some piece welded on. Its like $250 bucks tho. I dont think its on their site yet but its on their facebook page for sure. Looks super beefy


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

cut two piece of steel and weld them on your shift fork, make sure they go inside the fork or that will happen, takes 20 min to do including welding.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MKIII_96 said:


> APTuning just came out with a solid steel clutch fork. Not just an oem one with some piece welded on. Its like $250 bucks tho. I dont think its on their site yet but its on their facebook page for sure. Looks super beefy


 Thats a little steep in price :laugh:


xtremvw3 said:


> cut two piece of steel and weld them on your shift fork, make sure they go inside the fork or that will happen, takes 20 min to do including welding.


 Yeah I might try doing that, this IE one needs to much grinding done:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> 1st - how is a single mass FW and PP thicker then the stock/oe FW/PP? We aren't talking about twin discs here
> 
> 2nd - if it is a precision cut piece, when it's welded, why is it crooked like the picture above?
> 
> ...


 
1-They are all over the place... Some of the aftermarket ones will even hit the inside of the bellhousing itself over top of the pinion, depends how hammered the guy was who measured up that particular flywheel usually. Google it- tons of clearance issues on 02a/j's - they are just really tight- then you add a decently thick brace to the fork which is normally tight anyways, and this is what you get. 


2- It's laser cut, but the factory arm is NOT flat at all, so it has to be bent into shape to fit. The factory arm is also not consistently cut out along the edges as it is just a stamping... Then it's not exact an exact science of bending the heck out of things to make it work... If you want exact, buy the $300 billet ones- we'd be happy to make them, except they will be $300 and nobody will buy them, and it's not possible to add much more meat in there anyways, so for all that money it's not really doing all that much more. :laugh: 


3- No, but it does depend on the clutch / flywheel you are using. 

If you weld it up on the inside, you lose much of the strengthening- and you can't brace it near the throw out bearing which is where the arm experiences the most stress. We weld them solid on the inside to add as much meat as possible, and then use the thickest brace plate possible- the thick stuff isn't ultra easy to shape over that bump, as you can see. 

As far as the sides go, they fit just fine in stock bellhousings without the pinion brace. That bellhousing is just tight as hell and when you start adding things and putting extra everything in there, clearances MUST be checked and the trans turned over, everything wiggled around- as soon as the trans goes on. I would do this even with a stock fork, as I said- it's not that unusual for the clutches to also hit the bellhousings. 



The real solution is to get an 02m and be done with all of this. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thats a little steep in price :laugh:
> 
> 
> Yeah I might try doing that, this IE one needs to much grinding done:thumbup:


 
Zing it on a belt sander or shoot it back to us and I would be happy to sort it out for you and have the guys respray it as well.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Some sidenotes on seals.... 
If it doesn't have a spring....I don't use the thing. 
I dont use any of the new style cam seals with no spring either. I just get old 8v cam seals and use them. The trick is to pack the back side of the seal with grease. I use some trans lube that dissolves in oil but you can use your typical molly. Packing the backside of the seal with grease helps keep the spring intact when installing the seal. I've done boatloads of seals like this over the years and never had one come back.:thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Zing it on a belt sander or shoot it back to us and I would be happy to sort it out for you and have the guys respray it as well.


 Quality service right there!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The real solution is to get an 02m and be done with all of this. :thumbup:


 :laugh: Thats not gonna happen till this transmission explodes... I already have 900 in LSD, 800-900 for the clutch, 100 and some for your brace and something for Vaps brace, Not everyone is made of money:thumbup: If I could do it all over again I might of bought a used 02M and bought the LSD ect , too late for that now...



[email protected] said:


> Zing it on a belt sander or shoot it back to us and I would be happy to sort it out for you and have the guys respray it as well.


 I'll take care of it Pete, I'm not too concerned with the cosmetics of the brace as no one can see it anyway, Thanks for the offer though


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 1-They are all over the place... Some of the aftermarket ones will even hit the inside of the bellhousing itself over top of the pinion, depends how hammered the guy was who measured up that particular flywheel usually. Google it- tons of clearance issues on 02a/j's - they are just really tight- then you add a decently thick brace to the fork which is normally tight anyways, and this is what you get.
> 
> 
> 2- It's laser cut, but the factory arm is NOT flat at all, so it has to be bent into shape to fit. The factory arm is also not consistently cut out along the edges as it is just a stamping... Then it's not exact an exact science of bending the heck out of things to make it work... If you want exact, buy the $300 billet ones- we'd be happy to make them, except they will be $300 and nobody will buy them, and it's not possible to add much more meat in there anyways, so for all that money it's not really doing all that much more. :laugh:
> ...


 
So, you are blaming it on the brace? That's what is causing your shift fork to hit the PP? That doesn't sound right to me. I've installed numerous clutches on 02J's and none of them have come close to doing this. Granted I don't use pinion braces or multi disc clutches. I find it hard to believe that I am just lucky.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> the factory arm is NOT flat at all, so it has to be bent into shape to fit. The factory arm is also not consistently cut out along the edges as it is just a stamping... Then it's not exact an exact science of bending the heck out of things to make it work...
> 
> the thick stuff isn't ultra easy to shape over that bump, as you can see.


 Pete, don't mean to beat a dead horse but I just looked at my factory clutchfork and it looks pretty damn isometrical... I don't know if you got a hell of a price on a bunch of clutch fork factory rejects and bought them and welded the plates on to make them reinforced or what but look at the pics below comparing yours with my factory one with 100,000 miles on it... In the pic you can see that the fork you sent me musta been screwed up big time as the reinforced plate hits that bump in the fork... Look at the factory one, it shouldn't hit at all, Maybe when the insides got all welded in it distorted them or something


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooofffffffff

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooofffffffff


 No this is OOOOFFFF

Took of flywheel to get to rear main seal and look what I found... Keep in mind my ARPFlywheel bolts with red locktite where still torqued and not loose whatsoever










This is my Brand new 2.0 crank above, guess what I'm doing this weekend:banghead::banghead:

here is the back of my flywheel, NOTICE THE OVALED HOLES, and remember my bolts were still tight











Maybe its just me jumping to conclusions because I'm pi$$ed off but the only way I can think of this happening is from my pressure plate smacking against a little red piece in my bellhousing and jarring my flywheel ect:banghead::banghead:

Pulling my engine this weekend hopefully and sending crank to Al over at PPT to machine it true again, and order more seals and a new flywheel ect


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

That is very odd and I hate it for you 
I don't think the IE part could have caused that. That looks like loose bolts but if they were tight..they were tight...I am very interested to find the culprit of that..good luck man!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## hnhracing (Jun 15, 2012)

*Bolts*

Are the bolts too long? If they were to bottom out you would just be torquing the bolt to the hole and the flywheel would be loss, might feel tight but the head of the bolt wouldn't be torgued against the flywheel.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh man Brad. That really sucks.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> That is very odd and I hate it for you
> I don't think the IE part could have caused that. That looks like loose bolts but if they were tight..they were tight...I am very interested to find the culprit of that..good luck man!:thumbup::beer:


 Yeah I don't know what the hell caused this because those bolts were tight, red locktite does wonders, used my impact to get them off...



hnhracing said:


> Are the bolts too long? If they were to bottom out you would just be torquing the bolt to the hole and the flywheel would be loss, might feel tight but the head of the bolt wouldn't be torgued against the flywheel.


 No they were the same bolts I've already used previously, there ARP so you can use them again



SB_GLI said:


> Oh man Brad. That really sucks.


 I know, I hope I can get it going by mid July so I can hang out with you guys again this year


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

If you used those bolts before that should rule that out also. I was having issues with some ecs lug nuts coming loose on my front wheels with spacers. They would come loose(torqued properly) and the wheel spacer and rotor has scaring marks just like that.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Dirt between the mating surfaces perhaps?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That's not dirt my man :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> If you used those bolts before that should rule that out also. I was having issues with some ecs lug nuts coming loose on my front wheels with spacers. They would come loose(torqued properly) and the wheel spacer and rotor has scaring marks just like that.


 IJust curious did you have the correct bolts, I can't remember if factory rims are conical or ball seat but if you use the wrong ones they will loosen up on you....



sabbySC said:


> Dirt between the mating surfaces perhaps?


 No dirt between surfaces



18T_BT said:


> That's not dirt my man :thumbup:


 :laugh: Damage was done I think at first 5-10 miles as the noise stopped... Noise was gone when I tore this thing apart... My pressure plate ect did the grinding on the IE bracket by for me:banghead:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> IJust curious did you have the correct bolts, I can't remember if factory rims are conical or ball seat but if you use the wrong ones they will loosen up on you....


 I did have the right bolts with the right seat to match the wheel. They were plenty long for the 8mm spacer I am running on the front. I always torque my wheels with a digital snap on torque wrench too. The marks do look identical, I can try and take a pic if your interested. The theory of the bolts being a little too long is plausible, did you use those bolts prior on that crank or just on the 1.8t crank. I'm sure there shouldn't be a diffrence but its worth looking into as you don't want this to happen again. If the flywheel were able to move, that also could explain some of the noise you were hearing?...I don't think you did anything wrong, I'm just trying to help you trouble shoot the cause.:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> I did have the right bolts with the right seat to match the wheel. They were plenty long for the 8mm spacer I am running on the front. I always torque my wheels with a digital snap on torque wrench too. The marks do look identical, I can try and take a pic if your interested. The theory of the bolts being a little too long is plausible, did you use those bolts prior on that crank or just on the 1.8t crank. I'm sure there shouldn't be a diffrence but its worth looking into as you don't want this to happen again. If the flywheel were able to move, that also could explain some of the noise you were hearing?...I don't think you did anything wrong, I'm just trying to help you trouble shoot the cause.:beer:


 I used these bolts when I first went BT and bought the fx400 in the winter of 2010 and did connecting rods ect, and that was my 1.8T crank... And now used them again this winter/spring with my FSI crank...

And I appreciate any insight on the matter as your correct don't want to deal with this again... I don't think there is a difference between the cranks at all, you use the same flywheel bolts.. I use a digital torque wrench on everything I do on my car, even my valve cover bolts:laugh: which might be an overkill to some but I'm careful with my car when it comes to that stuff....

Believe me, I'm gonna make a little carnage trophy out of my screwed flywheel and crooked as hell IE reinforced clutch fork after I get my engine apart and get crank sent to Al I am not using it this time around.... Hopefully ther isn't too much damage to it so Al can get it machined true again, if all goes well this weekend he will have my crank Tuesday as I'll send it next day air to him on Monday:thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Another IE fail :facepalm:


 remember when u bent your valves due to the IE timing belt roller.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

That sucks bud. I've felt similar pain... Hope you get it figured out. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

A267MM said:


> remember when u bent your valves due to the IE timing belt roller.


 Yeah, unfortunately I remember that. Blame it on the installer...  fuhking bs

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


>


 Oh man this looks SO familiar it makes me sick! Only thing I can suggest is don't us loctite and if you do make damn sure its red high heat. Secondly use one of those friction gaskets IE sells. Its worked great for Aaron in the race car and look at what hes done. So sorry this happened to you brad hope you get back on your feet. Took me almost a yr to get my car back together and I'm loving every min of it :beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Heres a quick link of what I'm talking bout. I was SO tempted to pull my trans after it was in the car just to install one but didn't. Rest assured its going in anything I every own once the trans comes out! :beer: 

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-ekagrip-6-bolt-flywheel-friction-disk.html


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

velocity196 said:


> don't us loctite and if you do make damn sure its red high heat. Secondly use one of those friction gaskets IE sells.


 Al, its nice to see you back in the 1.8T forum, been along time :wave: Did you get your GolfR yet??

And as far as the loctite I did use red, those flywheel bolts were still as tight as when I installed them...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

That sucks man. Ekagrip friction disc and ARP flyhweel bolts w/ red loctite should not come loose unless you want em to.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> That sucks man. Ekagrip friction disc and ARP flyhweel bolts w/ red loctite should not come loose unless you want em to.


 $60 for that little friction plate though? Cripes they really try to bleed you BT guys dry.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

SB_GLI said:


> $60 for that little friction plate though? Cripes they really try to bleed you BT guys dry.


 Think of it as a small insurance policy against having to drop your trans because the flywheel came loose


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> $60 for that little friction plate though? Cripes they really try to bleed you BT guys dry.


 :laugh:


formerly silveratljetta said:


> Think of it as a small insurance policy against having to drop your trans because the flywheel came loose


 I thought the same about the reinforced clutch fork :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

While I'm at it, you can send me your new FW. I have a fixture that I use to pin the FW in the same place every single time so in the event you need a new FW, no problem. No friction disc is going to work as effectively as a pin or two. I remember Bob at QED offered these discs around 4 yrs ago. Seems a little gimmicky on an automotive application where rotational forces are high and contact surface is low. Cam gear = yes, FW/Crank = doubtful. There is a miniscule amount of slop b/w the bolts and bolt holes of the FW. If you have set bolt(s) that snugs in one or two of the holes, a friction plate becomes pointless. I'd rather use the friction disc under the bolt head to aid in adding friction there rather then b/w the crank and fw surface.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> I thought the same about the reinforced clutch fork :facepalm:


 The reinforced clutch fork is meant to prevent gear grind due to the factory fork flexing during high load high rpm shifts. I could never get smoothly between gears above 5-6K rpm on my 02J without literally slamming into the next gear. Thankfully it never broke before finally going 02M


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> While I'm at it, you can send me your new FW. I have a fixture that I use to pin the FW in the same place every single time so in the event you need a new FW, no problem. No friction disc is going to work as effectively as a pin or two. I remember Bob at QED offered these discs around 4 yrs ago. Seems a little gimmicky on an automotive application where rotational forces are high and contact surface is low. Cam gear = yes, FW/Crank = doubtful. There is a miniscule amount of slop b/w the bolts and bolt holes of the FW. If you have set bolt(s) that snugs in one or two of the holes, a friction plate becomes pointless. I'd rather use the friction disc under the bolt head to aid in adding friction there rather then b/w the crank and fw surface.


 I'll be ordering the new flywheel from you Al, so you will have my crank on Tuesday, my engine is almost out now just waiting for coolant to drain on garage floor from engine block... Once its out and crank is in a box I'll send you an E-mail for everything I will be needing so hopefully you can get an order in on Monday for me with everything your going to need to get me back up and running.. I am very interested in your solution to this as far as to pin the flywheel.... I will not be ordering a friction disc from IE



formerly silveratljetta said:


> The reinforced clutch fork is meant to prevent gear grind due to the factory fork flexing during high load high rpm shifts. I could never get smoothly between gears above 5-6K rpm on my 02J without literally slamming into the next gear. Thankfully it never broke before finally going 02M


 I know I meant I put the clutchfork as an insurance policy to hopefully not have to remove tranny (as in breaking something)... I still think that my carnage has nothing to do with me not properly torquing flywheel to crank... Where the bolts go through flywheel you can actually see where the flywheel hit the threads of the bolts as there is indents of threads on the flywheel... This was caused by the slamming of my pressure plate against the fork... If my flywheel was loose you would think the indentations would be all sround the flywheel.. Beats the hell out of me... Anyway going back in garage


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> While I'm at it, you can send me your new FW. I have a fixture that I use to pin the FW in the same place every single time so in the event you need a new FW, no problem. No friction disc is going to work as effectively as a pin or two. I remember Bob at QED offered these discs around 4 yrs ago. Seems a little gimmicky on an automotive application where rotational forces are high and contact surface is low. Cam gear = yes, FW/Crank = doubtful. There is a miniscule amount of slop b/w the bolts and bolt holes of the FW. If you have set bolt(s) that snugs in one or two of the holes, a friction plate becomes pointless. I'd rather use the friction disc under the bolt head to aid in adding friction there rather then b/w the crank and fw surface.


 You should start offering billet flywheels with predrilled holes for dowel pins like the IE crank dowel kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

In all honesty, I think its a little crazy to offer a DIY Dowell kit so ppl drill hol into their crank with a hand drill. I do this on a case by case basis :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

For those of you that have had a South bend flywheel , you could have gotten it with a hole drilled for a dowel pin.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> In all honesty, I think its a little crazy to offer a DIY Dowell kit so ppl drill hol into their crank with a hand drill. I do this on a case by case basis :thumbup:


 :laugh: Reminds me of my first attempt at this on my 1.8T crank










Crappy pic but you get the point.... on that crank I ended up just using my OEM one.... The FSI crank had machine shop do the double dowelpin for me, worked much better:laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh: Reminds me of my first attempt at this on my 1.8T crank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouch! I'm pretty sure you are suppose to have someone hold the new sprocket on the crank during the drilling so the bit doesnt walk. My dad held it the whole time, worked like a charm.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> ouch! I'm pretty sure you are suppose to have someone hold the new sprocket on the crank during the drilling so the bit doesnt walk. My dad held it the whole time, worked like a charm.


 Yeah I tried doing it myself, complete fail:laugh:

Well engine is out, gotta wait till wife gets home from work so I can get the ARP crank bolt out, its torqued down alot per IE specs with red loctite... Need her to stand on engine stand so I don't flip the engine over with my breaker bar


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn that looks sexy:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Damn that looks sexy:laugh::thumbup:


 I liked it better in the car:laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Yeah I tried doing it myself, complete fail:laugh:
> 
> Well engine is out, gotta wait till wife gets home from work so I can get the ARP crank bolt out, its torqued down alot per IE specs with red loctite... Need her to stand on engine stand so I don't flip the engine over with my breaker bar


 I love your wife!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I love your wife!


 Me too, she is a hottie, but not afraid to get dirty:laugh: No I won't post pics, don't want all the attention of my thread to be on her:laugh:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Me too, she is a hottie, but not afraid to get dirty:laugh: No I won't post pics, don't want all the attention of my thread to be on her:laugh:


 C'mon!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> C'mon!


 Coming from a guy that has meet my wife last year at DIV:laugh:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

SB_GLI said:


> $60 for that little friction plate though? Cripes they really try to bleed you BT guys dry.


 Seriously dude?! 60 bucks to hold a 700 dollar crank and a thousand clutch together! Sounds pretty damn cheap to me! Sorry to sound like a dick but damn dude.... 

Hey brad one more thing. You can over torque those arp bolts. Stay under 80ft lbs. Right around 100ft lbs they start stretching. Info I was lucky enough to get from Aaron. I used 80 ft lbs cuz its less than 100ft lbs and it gives a lil room for heat expansion. :beer: 


EDIT: 

Crap sorry spoke to soon didn't read farther to see you were having al dowel the fw. I tried to have that done but nobody locally could do it.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

velocity196 said:


> Seriously dude?! 60 bucks to hold a 700 dollar crank and a thousand clutch together! Sounds pretty damn cheap to me! Sorry to sound like a dick but damn dude....
> 
> Hey brad one more thing. You can over torque those arp bolts. Stay under 80ft lbs. Right around 100ft lbs they start stretching. Info I was lucky enough to get from Aaron. I used 80 ft lbs cuz its less than 100ft lbs and it gives a lil room for heat expansion. :beer:
> 
> ...


 What is the factory torque spec on those ARP 2000 bolts? I think we ended up going to 70 ft lbs on mine but I can't remember for sure


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is the factory torque spec on those ARP 2000 bolts? I think we ended up going to 70 ft lbs on mine but I can't remember for sure


 Its low but I can't remember so I don't wanna through a number out there and get anyone confused .


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

excuse my lack of knowledge on 4cyl O2J vs VR O2J but can you run a flipside customs re-enforced fork? I run one in my VRT and I know my buddy Tim runs one in his 9 second VRT no problems with them. They re-enforced significantly different than the one you showed.

http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Korfu said:


> excuse my lack of knowledge on 4cyl O2J vs VR O2J but can you run a flipside customs re-enforced fork? I run one in my VRT and I know my buddy Tim runs one in his 9 second VRT no problems with them. They re-enforced significantly different than the one you showed.
> 
> http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


That one looks the same as what IE does... But it looks like they cut out a circle where IE doesn't










since IE laser cuts this piece of crap they should cut out a little circle for where the ball stud pushes on the fork it wouldn't of been so crooked and worthless like the one I got pictured above... Ordered a new crank from Arnold today.... I'm having Arnold reinforce my factory fork, screw that IE crooked reinforced clutch fork junk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The real solution is to get an 02m and be done with all of this. :thumbup:


 
This is what IE website should say for there fork from there website



A bent clutch fork is a common problem seen with high RPM shifting, as well as with heavy pressure plates on the VW 02A/02J transmissions. We are proud to offer reinforced clutch forks for these applications. They start out as a brand new OEM clutch fork, and are reinforced with a precision laser cut steel plate. Eliminate the chance of clutch fork failure today with the Integrated Engineering reinforced piece!

*Features:*

Brand new genuine VW fork
Precision cut reinforcement plate
TIG welded crooked so it will hit pressure plate

_It is recommended to check clearance between clutch fork and pressure plate. Some aftermarket pressure plates will slightly interfere, which requires clearancing on the clutch fork._

_But don't waste your money just buy an 02M_


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> This is what IE website should say for there fork from there website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @ the edited IE description :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Sorry to see this Brad!! Why did IE go totally dark in here once the second problem showed up?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Lol @ the edited IE description :thumbup:


:laugh:



screwball said:


> Sorry to see this Brad!! Why did IE go totally dark in here once the second problem showed up?


 Thanks man, It does suck but it will run again, its only hard earned money:banghead: I'm not sure where they went but there $120 clutch fork is costing me way over a grand in damages between crank and new flywheel ect

I thing that sucks really bad is that I'm gonna miss Eurowerks this year (as its next weekend), last year was my first time going to a VAG car show and its a damn good time...

I guess you gotta pay to play, I have alot of IE products on my car but I assure everyone they will not ever recieve another dime from me

It was a fun 100 miles I put on the crank though:laugh: Very impresses with these cams:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I've felt your pain brotha..... 

I purchased IE's timing belt tensioner pulley when it was first released. One day driving in first at like 10 miles an hour the pulley split in half and the timing belt came off... You know what that meant... Bent valves, yay. 

They blamed the pulley failure on an over tightened belt even though the person that installed the kit has installed hundreds if not thousands of them since those pulleys were first used on mk2s. 
Cause of the failure was more than likely how the pulley sat before they released that stupid spacer some time after their kit was originally released.

I can tell you they won't get another dime from me either.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> I've felt your pain brotha.....
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 That really sucks man, its easy for some vendors to blame it on poor installation or put some random little bit in there product info page saying 

"_It is recommended to check clearance between clutch fork and pressure plate. Some aftermarket pressure plates will slightly interfere, which requires clearancing on the clutch fork._ " 

That way there safe from any liability and they can sleep good at night cuddled up to there new CNC machines... And to me it seems obvious that after you had your problem then they made the new back spacers for the pulley and even gave them out for free to people that have bought them before, I have one on my car now....

The funny thing is that I have video of problem, pics of problem and the 100% obvious reason why everything went bad and Nothing will come out of it but me having alot thinner wallet.... :banghead:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> That really sucks man, its easy for some vendors to blame it on poor installation or put some random little bit in there product info page saying
> 
> "_It is recommended to check clearance between clutch fork and pressure plate. Some aftermarket pressure plates will slightly interfere, which requires clearancing on the clutch fork._ "


What is interesting about their disclaimer is that anybody who is making the kind of power to need a reinforced clutch fork probably already has an aftermarket clutch. IE should have known that when they designed it in the first place. The plate should be recessed into the fork instead of welded flat on top and there should be a hole cut out of the bottom so the dimple can poke through it.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> there should be a hole cut out of the bottom so the dimple can poke through it.


I think this would have solved the problem for sure, that way they wouldn't have to pound there plate around that area and make it crooked,...

I cannot believe no one else has had a problem with these things, unless mine was made by a noob at there shop and called it good enough... With as crooked as it is I would of never let it leave my shop (if I did this for a living) with my name on it...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Hrrmm, I've run the flipside guy for almost 75K and it's served me well so far. Seems to be made the same way w/ the laser cut sheet on the bottom welded in. I am having some crazy diff noises right now that seem to point to a failing diff pin, won't know how the CF has done until the trans comes out. With all the good weather we've had all summer it's hard to not goof off on the weekends.

http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?4764434-Flipside-customs-clutch-fork


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

screwball said:


> Hrrmm, I've run the flipside guy for almost 75K and it's served me well so far. Seems to be made the same way w/ the laser cut sheet on the bottom welded in. I am having some crazy diff noises right now that seem to point to a failing diff pin, won't know how the CF has done until the trans comes out. With all the good weather we've had all summer it's hard to not goof off on the weekends.
> 
> http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?4764434-Flipside-customs-clutch-fork


 









These would of worked perfectly, they didn't half assed bend the plate they made to fit around the part that sits against ball nut, The Flipside unit just doesn't even have anything there as its most likely not needed anyway as thats a pretty strong part of the fork anyway...

Stupid IE Junk :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Stupid IE Junk :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


:thumbup: :snowcool:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Where the hell did IE go...lol?
I would be shaking them down for something. I love the way they leave everything open to void the warranty due to "install error". I have owned more 16v cars then most people have owned cars. Installed tons and tons on manual tensioners long before IE was a company. I've installed about a dozen IE manual tensioner kits on cars and I put one on my car and roller was making noise out of the box. I mean ZERO miles on the thing and it was singing like a fu_king bird. I was told it was installer error even though I'm a master tech and torqued it with a $500 digital torque wrench.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Where the hell did IE go...lol?
> I would be shaking them down for something. I love the way they leave everything open to void the warranty due to "install error". I have owned more 16v cars then most people have owned cars. Installed tons and tons on manual tensioners long before IE was a company. I've installed about a dozen IE manual tensioner kits on cars and I put one on my car and roller was making noise out of the box. I mean ZERO miles on the thing and it was singing like a fu_king bird. I was told it was installer error even though I'm a master tech and torqued it with a $500 digital torque wrench.


Because it wasn't torqued by the master techs at IE :facepalm:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Where the hell did IE go...lol?
> I would be shaking them down for something.


I'm pretty sure they know whats going on and choose not to reply in here again, but who knows maybe there busy getting ready for car shows... I can't imagine them offering anymore than what I quoted from Pete on page 5... I doubt they will reimburse me for a new FSI crank, Flywheel, ARP flywheel bolts ect



[email protected] said:


> Zing it on a belt sander or shoot it back to us and I would be happy to sort it out for you and have the guys respray it as well.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Where the hell did IE go...lol?
> I would be shaking them down for something. I love the way they leave everything open to void the warranty due to "install error". I have owned more 16v cars then most people have owned cars. Installed tons and tons on manual tensioners long before IE was a company. I've installed about a dozen IE manual tensioner kits on cars and I put one on my car and roller was making noise out of the box. I mean ZERO miles on the thing and it was singing like a fu_king bird. I was told it was installer error even though I'm a master tech and torqued it with a $500 digital torque wrench.


Lucky you. Mine never made a peep. Pulley just split in half and belt came off. They blamed install error. Said I could take it up w the manufacturer. Thanks IE... I mean, they did provided a new tensioner kit w the pulley spacer and hooked me up with something else.... But I still felt if they're selling these things they should stand behind their product when and if it fails sooner than what would be considered normal... Not just blame installer error (bs)...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Lucky you. Mine never made a peep. Pulley just split in half and belt came off. They blamed install error. Said I could take it up w the manufacturer. Thanks IE... I mean, they did provided a new tensioner kit w the pulley spacer and hooked me up with something else.... But I still felt if they're selling these things they should stand behind their product when and if it fails sooner than what would be considered normal... Not just blame installer error (bs)...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Right! So is "something" else some valves and such? They should definitely stand behind their product and make you whole again and then take that sh_t up with their vendor. They make a profit and you don't therefore they should do the legwork of making it right..


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to see 10 of my reinforced clutchforks side by side and see if they make them all crooked as hell

On a side note my NEW FSI crank should be getting to Arnold tomorrow hopefully so he can do his magic, Dowel pin my new tiiming gear, dowel pin my NEW FLYWHEEL and weld my trigger wheel to the crank again:thumbup: Arnold is giving me pretty good prices on the goods also as I already bought this stuff from him once before... PPT FTMFW


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a question for you, when you put the rear seal in did you use a special tool? The reason I ask is in another thread here some one mentioned that there is a specific tool used by vw for installing the rear seal, thread in question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765214-Clutch-my-brain-hurts. I'm wondering if that may be the cause for the issues people are having with the seal? I am also nervous because I just bought the newer rear seal without the springs and am contemplating if I should just buy the older sprung seal from AL as to avoid pulling the trans twice :banghead: :beer:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> I have a question for you, when you put the rear seal in did you use a special tool? The reason I ask is in another thread here some one mentioned that there is a specific tool used by vw for installing the rear seal, thread in question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765214-Clutch-my-brain-hurts. I'm wondering if that may be the cause for the issues people are having with the seal? I am also nervous because I just bought the newer rear seal without the springs and am contemplating if I should just buy the older sprung seal from AL as to avoid pulling the trans twice :banghead: :beer:


i have done alot of motors and sometimes i use the tool and sometimes i don't.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> I have a question for you, when you put the rear seal in did you use a special tool? The reason I ask is in another thread here some one mentioned that there is a specific tool used by vw for installing the rear seal, thread in question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765214-Clutch-my-brain-hurts. I'm wondering if that may be the cause for the issues people are having with the seal? I am also nervous because I just bought the newer rear seal without the springs and am contemplating if I should just buy the older sprung seal from AL as to avoid pulling the trans twice :banghead: :beer:


Well I pulled the tranny originally to replace rear main seal.... Once I got my tranny off my rear main wasn't leaking,(just found alot of other problems) I must of not put enough Dirko on the back side... I did use the thing that comes with the seal to guide it on and was fine... I know Arnold always uses the newer style seals and never has a problem. I am using the older style this time because not chancing it with the problems that I've been having lately, half the summer is gone and Haven't got to enjoy my car yet


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

The seal with the spring always win in my books.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

INA said:


> The seal with the spring always win in my books.


Issam since you chimed in, do you do anything special to the spring style seal when installing it or just toss it on???


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

If it doesn't have a spring...I don't use the thing! I've never heard of putting dirko on the back side of a seal like that. I do however put grease on the back side and that helps keep the spring in place when installing the seal. You can use regular molly, I use a trans assembly grease that dissolves in oil but I've used regular grease a ton of times. I install seals in customers cars all the time and never had one come back leaking ever. I put a little grease on the inside of the seal where it contacts the crank to let it slide on easier. I never use the plastic installer tool that comes with some seals. The same goes for cam seals...just get old 8v ones with a spring.:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

No it was leaking in that area because the oil pan was leaking back by seal. I wasn't clear in my explanation. It was leaking between oil pan and block back by rear main


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Right! So is "something" else some valves and such? They should definitely stand behind their product and make you whole again and then take that sh_t up with their vendor. They make a profit and you don't therefore they should do the legwork of making it right..


I wish it was all the valves... Just got intake valves and new pulley/tensioner kit... FAIL

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Issam since you chimed in, do you do anything special to the spring style seal when installing it or just toss it on???


Just toss it on. Very easy to install.
This has been something I have wanted to do for sometime which was machine replicas of the 9A units that universal across all the blocks and then helicoil it so you cant pull the threads out....uggh one day.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Just toss it on. Very easy to install.
> This has been something I have wanted to do for sometime which was machine replicas of the 9A units that universal across all the blocks and then helicoil it so you cant pull the threads out....uggh one day.


Thanks Issam. So those threaded studs that stick out of the bottom of the seal are prone to stripping?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thanks Issam. So those threaded studs that stick out of the bottom of the seal are prone to stripping?


You mean the threaded inserts? I have seen a few get stripped , especially when people try installing the baffled oil pans and *forcing* the screw in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there, 

Sorry, I haven't been following this thread since last time I posted on it really. 

Anyways, EACH one of your flywheel bolts generates over 10 thousand pounds of clamping force.... Rubbing on something DID NOT cause your issue. That joint can take 500+ ft-lb of torque.... That's enough force to wad that little sheetmetal bracket up in a ball and not even notice it... For the bolts to still be tight, but your flywheel was clearly loose- you had an issue there. Most likely the bolts were too long in the first place, and the bolts clamped down on the threads not the flywheel. 

As for the tensioner stuff- we DO NOT MAKE THE ROLLERS.... If you have an issue with one right out of the box, call us and we will replace it... However, the roller itself is NOT OUR PRODUCT, and carries NO warranty from IE. We supply only the best- at the time we supplied SKF- it is not like we are selling you guys no name rollers with the kits... We have since switched to INA after buying every roller brand we could get our hands on and examining the way the two halves are crimped together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> This was caused by the slamming of my pressure plate against the fork... If my flywheel was loose you would think the indentations would be all sround the flywheel.. Beats the hell out of me... Anyway going back in garage



Absolutely not. If it hit hard enough, it'd launch the fork right out the side of the damn bellhousing and still have your flywheel attached to your crank as normal. If it was hitting hard enough to cause that, the thing wouldn't even turn over on the starter. 

Remember that the clutch fork is just attached by a wimpy ball and clip... 

Your marks look exactly like every other flywheel I've seen that was loose and rattled around on the end of the crank. It's classic fretting.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Most likely the bolts were too long in the first place, and the bolts clamped down on the threads not the flywheel.


Pete they were arp bolts that were used for 2 summers on my 1.8t crank with same flywheel. I find it hard to believe they were too long. I use a torqu wrench for everything and red locktite on the threads. My flywheel was not loose


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely not. If it hit hard enough, it'd launch the fork right out the side of the damn bellhousing
> 
> Remember that the clutch fork is just attached by a wimpy ball and clip...
> .


In order for it to fly out of bellhousing it would also have to tear apart the splined shaft of the transmission as that keeps it in place also. And remember the clutch fork was reinforced by you guys it can take some abuse now it's not the average factory fork anymore


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Also Pete when you look at the pics of your clutch fork where its obviously crooked and rubbed from my flywheel can you honestly say your proud of that one going to a customer. Do they all look like this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Pete they were arp bolts that were used for 2 summers on my 1.8t crank with same flywheel. I find it hard to believe they were too long. I use a torqu wrench for everything and red locktite on the threads. My flywheel was not loose


Your flywheel was very obviously loose- the scars on the crank are from it moving around. If it was not loose, it wouldn't be moving around. Light rubbing or even a jam so hard that it will not turn over will NOT cause a properly bolted down flywheel to move around on the crank.

That interface can handle 500+ ft-lb of torque- your starter certainly cannot, nor can the tiny ball on your clutch fork which holds it in the tranny, or the fork itself.... If it was even halfway to being able to move the flywheel, it WOULD NOT be able to crank over. 

The flywheel will certainly tear up a bellhousing and eject parts right through the aluminum case without being dislodged from the crankshaft... 

I'm not going to try to e-diagnose why your flywheel was falling off, but the pictures show clearly that it was in fact, falling off, regardless of the condition of the bolts. They simply do not flop around on there and get all scarred up like that in any other way.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry, I haven't been following this thread since last time I posted on it really.
> 
> Anyways, EACH one of your flywheel bolts generates over 10 thousand pounds of clamping force.... Rubbing on something DID NOT cause your issue. That joint can take 500+ ft-lb of torque.... That's enough force to wad that little sheetmetal bracket up in a ball and not even notice it... For the bolts to still be tight, but your flywheel was clearly loose- you had an issue there. Most likely the bolts were too long in the first place, and the bolts clamped down on the threads not the flywheel.


Are you saying that the threads on an FSI crank are not as deep as the stock 1.8T crank? Is this something that you account for with your stroker kits, because people use the same clutch+flywheel combo after swapping in a stroker kit and I never heard anything like this happening before?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Your flywheel was very obviously loose- the scars on the crank are from it moving around. If it was not loose, it wouldn't be moving around. Light rubbing or even a jam so hard that it will not turn over will NOT cause a properly bolted down flywheel to move around on the crank.
> 
> That interface can handle 500+ ft-lb of torque- your starter certainly cannot, nor can the tiny ball on your clutch fork which holds it in the tranny, or the fork itself.... If it was even halfway to being able to move the flywheel, it WOULD NOT be able to crank over.
> 
> ...


Pete watch my first start video on this thread you can hear the motor stop for a second while cranking over (What could that be from??????) 

And you talk about the torque and whatnot But that is a different kind of torque. We are talking about a hammering and vibrating problem, not torque. Your clutchfork was hitting my pressure plate and you can hear it in the videos, and you can see it in the pics of the damage its OBVIOUS....

When a clutch is engaged its smooth torque that the bolts/flywheel holds. A hammering/jarring force is completely different. It’s the difference between an impact gun and a wrench. The impact gun has a much more profound effect on loosening nuts then a wrench w/ a specific amount of torque/force applied. An air hammer can wreak havoc on anything you pound it on. 

IT WAS YOUR CLUTCHFORK THAT CAUSED MY CARNAGE, There is videos and pics during the whole process shown on this build/carnage thread...Its not like my flywheel from the start was loose, the million times it smacked the fork is what did the damage... I also understand that on your website it says that you have to check clearances ect but the fork would of been fine if it wasn't crooked

Also could you please answer my question in post 241


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry, it's not possible for that rubbing to have caused that. If you want to discuss it more, call us up. I'm done here.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, it's not possible for that rubbing to have caused that. If you want to discuss it more, call us up. I'm done here.


There was no rubbing taking place it was smacking... I think of rubbing as a nice massage, this is more like getting B*tch slapped many times in the face


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Great- it still wouldn't turn over or run if it was hitting hard enough to actually move the flywheel. Hell, search vortex if you want- there are plenty of instances of 02a 02j grinding in bellhousings, this is not a symptom. 

Like I said, if you want to discuss this further, call. I'm open to looking at the parts and trying to figure out what really went wrong, but I refuse to play internet blame games, and bat things back and forth with unrelated parties.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Great- it still wouldn't turn over or run if it was hitting hard enough to actually move the flywheel. Hell, search vortex if you want- there are plenty of instances of 02a 02j grinding in bellhousings, this is not a symptom.
> 
> Like I said, if you want to discuss this further, call. I'm open to looking at the parts and trying to figure out what really went wrong, but I refuse to play internet blame games, and bat things back and forth with unrelated parties.


I can understand the whole internet blame games, and unrelated parties getting involved.. I don't want this thread to get locked due to bickering.. All i have is your clutchfork, ARP bolts and Flywheel, clutch and pressure plate here, as Arnold has my Crankshaft.. I'm hoping it can be slavaged so I can sell it and get some of my money back that I'm spending on new flywheel, crank ect....

I can send you my clutchfork but I need my pressureplate and disc so when I get my new FW and crank I can get it going again... But I have enough pics on here so you can see whats going on with it


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Like I said, if you want to discuss this further, call.


If all were gonna do is play the "who is at fault" game over the phone I don't want to do that as I don't feel like getting mad over a phone conversation... If something can get resolved than I can call tomorrow otherwise we should end it here because we are both looking at this from opposing ends I'm right your wrong scenario


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

A267MM said:


> i have done alot of motors and sometimes i use the tool and sometimes i don't.


gotcha:beer:



One-Eight GTI said:


> Well I pulled the tranny originally to replace rear main seal.... Once I got my tranny off my rear main wasn't leaking,(just found alot of other problems) I must of not put enough Dirko on the back side... I did use the thing that comes with the seal to guide it on and was fine... I know Arnold always uses the newer style seals and never has a problem. I am using the older style this time because not chancing it with the problems that I've been having lately, half the summer is gone and Haven't got to enjoy my car yet


Thanks for the info! :beer:, I know you already have your hands full with the other stuff, I hope it all works out for you:beer:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

I started my 1.8t today.. Got the IE shift fork and FX400. Made almost the exact same noise. Ill be pulling the tranny and checking to see if its it. When I heard it I immediately thought of this thread and came to listen to the video. It sounds almost exactly the same. Ill be grinding it down and reinstalling. Hope it works.. Anywho good luck with teh rest of the build :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

seth_3515 said:


> I started my 1.8t today.. Got the IE shift fork and FX400. Made almost the exact same noise. Ill be pulling the tranny and checking to see if its it. When I heard it I immediately thought of this thread and came to listen to the video. It sounds almost exactly the same. Ill be grinding it down and reinstalling. Hope it works.. Anywho good luck with teh rest of the build :thumbup:


Seth, when you get it out if you could post a pic of yours I'd appreciate it... I'm curious if there all crooked as hell like mine was... If I had another 1xxx bucks to waste like I just have, I'd tell you to leave it in and let it screw your crank up also to prove a point.. Then I'd reimburse you... Unfortunatly I don't have a bunch of money laying around.... If I was going to use the IE fork again I'd remoove an inch to inch and a half of the lower laser cut plate and than it would probably be fine... Like the pic of the other company that makes these that are made the correct way and not all distorted and welded crooked:thumbup: Good luck man at least my misfortune is helping someone else out


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Seth, when you get it out if you could post a pic of yours I'd appreciate it... I'm curious if there all crooked as hell like mine was... If I had another 1xxx bucks to waste like I just have, I'd tell you to leave it in and let it screw your crank up also to prove a point.. Then I'd reimburse you... Unfortunatly I don't have a bunch of money laying around.... If I was going to use the IE fork again I'd remoove an inch to inch and a half of the lower laser cut plate and than it would probably be fine... Like the pic of the other company that makes these that are made the correct way and not all distorted and welded crooked:thumbup: Good luck man at least my misfortune is helping someone else out


Yeah I noticed that on the pic as well. I'll be taking a cutoff wheel and grinder to get plenty of clearance. I got everything ready to pull the motor this evening sO hopefully I can have it up and running by Monday night


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> Yeah I noticed that on the pic as well. I'll be taking a cutoff wheel and grinder to get plenty of clearance. I got everything ready to pull the motor this evening sO hopefully I can have it up and running by Monday night


I wonder how long before we see a revised clutch fork design and a manufacturers fault excuse opcorn:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> I wonder how long before we see a revised clutch fork design and a manufacturers fault excuse opcorn:


:laugh: You took the words out of my mouth, I was thinking the exact same thing:thumbup:


Seth any chance you could take a shot like this... If you have already cut it apart thats fine.. I'm just curious why Pete couldn't answer my question in post 241....









Either way glad my carnage helped you out and you had no question that you had to remove the thing and address the situation:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> Yeah I noticed that on the pic as well. I'll be taking a cutoff wheel and grinder to get plenty of clearance. I got everything ready to pull the motor this evening sO hopefully I can have it up and running by Monday night


What's the verdict based on this pic?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What's the verdict based on this pic?


DUH! His FW is lose, what else could it be?


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

took a grind wheel and cut the shift fork. just about the white line and flap disced the edges and the bell housing where it looked like it was rubbing.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

seth_3515 said:


> took a grind wheel and cut the shift fork. just about the white line and flap disced the edges and the bell housing where it looked like it was rubbing.


Seth if you could post up some pics of your finished product (shift fork and bellhousing) so it might help other people in the future. As this will continue to be a problem for everyone till IE welds a different designed plate on


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Seth if you could post up some pics of your finished product (shift fork and bellhousing) so it might help other people in the future. As this will continue to be a problem for everyone till IE welds a different designed plate on


Got a pic of it installed. Ill post it up


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

test fit.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Seth, appreciate it:thumbup: Is it just the looks of the pic or did you have to sand down the area where my pinion brace is located?? The big round spot to the left of your clutchfork


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

I did. I used a grind disc then flapwheel on it. In the first pic you can see where it was rubbing. I used the grind disc to remove the first layer then flapwheeled it to smooth it out


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

seth_3515 said:


> I did. I used a grind disc then flapwheel on it. In the first pic you can see where it was rubbing. I used the grind disc to remove the first layer then flapwheeled it to smooth it out


Hopefully when you get it all installed it will be noise free:thumbup: Thanks again for the pics


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Hopefully when you get it all installed it will be noise free:thumbup: Thanks again for the pics


I hoping the same! Most welcome on the pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you have had a clearance problem with these forks, please email me... We are going to do a billet steel complete replacement fork and I would like to offer you guys one for free. We have sold these things and used them for literally years and this is the first we have had clearance issues with them. However, we don't want to continue on with a product that is giving people issues, so it will be replaced. The billet version will be much stiffer anyways and just all around better. 

If you only reinforce like half the fork, it's still flimsy as hell. We tested them a bunch of different ways about 5 years ago. 

My email is [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

ABOUT... FACE!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Gyntry said:


> ABOUT... FACE!


Wah wah wah waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Wah wah wah waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 This is getting more interesting by the day. Glad I did an 02m swap in January


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you have had a clearance problem with these forks, please email me... We are going to do a billet steel complete replacement fork and I would like to offer you guys one for free. We have sold these things and used them for literally years and this is the first we have had clearance issues with them. However, we don't want to continue on with a product that is giving people issues, so it will be replaced. The billet version will be much stiffer anyways and just all around better.
> 
> If you only reinforce like half the fork, it's still flimsy as hell. We tested them a bunch of different ways about 5 years ago.
> 
> My email is [email protected] :thumbup:


 Seems funny that you have never had clearance issues with them but on your website it says "_It is recommended to check clearance between clutch fork and pressure plate. Some aftermarket pressure plates will slightly interfere, which requires clearancing on the clutch fork._ " Either way I will take you up on the offer minus well get something out of you guys... If I don't use it at least I can sell it to make up for the thousands I'm putting into this thing to get it back on the road



formerly silveratljetta said:


> This is getting more interesting by the day. Glad I did an 02m swap in January


 If I could do it all over again I would of done an 02M swap


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

A pic of my crank off of Arnolds facebook page










Its an honor to have one of my parts on his page:thumbup:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Get. It. IN!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Get. It. IN!


:laugh: As much as I was hoping to cruise to DIV with you Lane, I don't think its gonna happen this year, Even if I get everything later this week and pull really late night getting it running again I don't think I'd be to comfortable driving my car 6 hrs one way without driving it around town and making sure all the quirks are worked out


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh: As much as I was hoping to cruise to DIV with you Lane, I don't think its gonna happen this year, Even if I get everything later this week and pull really late night getting it running again I don't think I'd be to comfortable driving my car 6 hrs one way without driving it around town and making sure all the quirks are worked out


 Agreed 100% dood.  If you still make it out to DIV, you can get behind the wheel of the R at least :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Agreed 100% dood.  If you still make it out to DIV, you can get behind the wheel of the R at least :thumbup:


 I don't know if I will make it... And I don't think it would be a good idea for me to drive your R as I will really be kicking myself for getting the wife her 2012 GTI, when for another 6 grand could of been behind an AWD R...:banghead:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*Reinforced fork Balkan Made*

Hi guys 
just wanted to show you how we made our reinforced fork in tuning garage called Herc tuning in Cacak Serbia from the guy who makes all the champion geraboxes here from the first class steel from Kosovo that is normaly exported to Italy. 
He did my 02J gearbox to 6 speed one and incorporated my Quaife LSD into it. 
Ratios are: 
1. 3.7 
2. 2.2 
3. 1.6 
4. 1.25 
5. 1.04 
6. 0.87 
Final Drive 3.64 
First two remained OE for the comfortable daily driving without killing the clutch and the rest is killing machine. 
It is calculated for shifting on 7200rpm and drops only to 6000rpom where I do have 375Nm - meaning pulls like hell all the way. 
Than we added reinforced fork that I have seen at inaeng. 
Ours looks even better I think. 
Still no billet pinion brace but to come. 
I'll share my results than. 
Here is the link to the pics: 
http://s537.photobucket.com/albums/...ed close ratio synchromesh gearbox/?start=all 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*My mod list*

And here is list of my mods at the end of the page 
http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topi...hes/page__st__60__gopid__2888702#entry2888702


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

davojuri said:


> Than we added reinforced fork that I have seen at inaeng.
> Ours looks even better I think.


 I agree:thumbup: Looks like on hell of a transmission


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

davojuri said:


> Than we added reinforced fork that I have seen at inaeng. :


 Doc you got us confused...  
Nice seeing you here :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Doc you got us confused...
> Nice seeing you here :thumbup:


 :laugh: Good catch Issam, I was thinking he just had a typo and meant "inteng"


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@ One-Eight GTI 

I've read all pages. It really sucks. 

I think the clutch fork destroyed your flywheel and crank. But i can't explain why the damage was one those spots on the flywheel and crank. Very strange. 

Still a question i didn't find in all pages: 
Are the holes in the crank blind holes? Have you measured the arp bolts length and the dept of these blind holes (- the thickness of the flywheel) ? How much space was still left in the holes? 

You have mentioned that you used this flywheel also with the old crank with no problems, but have you measured it? These bolts will expand a little when they are torqued (even arp bolts will not come back 100%).


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

peter139 said:


> @ One-Eight GTI
> 
> I've read all pages. It really sucks.
> 
> ...


 I sent pics of my bolts to Arnold at PPT and he said that there is no signs of them being too long... So that wasn't the issue.. The ARP bolts that you use on the 1.8T crank are the same you would use on the 2.0 FSI crank... Thanks for reading my thread and giving your input on the matter.... As far as the marks on the crank and back of flywheel they are caused my movement, in my case side to side movement from the hammering of it all and my flywheel hooles being ovaled

Hoping to have my new crank and whatnot by this weekend so I can get it running again, hasn't been much of a good summer this year


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

If you would like a pic I could go outside and put the ARP bolts into my destroyed flywheel and install it on another crank I have laying around to see the clearance


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Ok i believe you.. 

just trying to help 

Another question (i've made a print screen) 
http://postimg.com/image/79000/photo-78009.jpg 

1 why is that area so wide? 
2 it looks like this area is hitting the clutch fork. 
3 are the nuts damaged? 

The sound was a hammering sound, you should expect it's hitting the bolts somewhere.. 

Btw nice build, like your details on the engine bay.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Ok i believe you..
> 
> just trying to help
> 
> ...


 It wasn't hitting the bolts here are a few more better pics I just took









in this pic I got a little strip painted IE red (Its custom one off design) and you can see where the fork was doing most of the hitting


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> (Its custom one off design)


 lol Brad


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well recieved my new FSI crank in today so got that in 










Arnold Double dowel pinned my timing gear for me










Also had him weld my trigger wheel bolts, thats not going anywhere:laugh:










Just waiting on a few more things from Arnold and a little something from Issam and it will be back up and running


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

HaHa, a buddy made me a sticker design that I thought was funny


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I remember that. Blame it on the installer...  fuhking bs
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Same happened to me. My fault as well.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> As for the tensioner stuff- we DO NOT MAKE THE ROLLERS.... If you have an issue with one right out of the box, call us and we will replace it... However, the roller itself is NOT OUR PRODUCT, and carries NO warranty from IE. We supply only the best- at the time we supplied SKF- it is not like we are selling you guys no name rollers with the kits... We have since switched to INA after buying every roller brand we could get our hands on and examining the way the two halves are crimped together.


So I had and still have the first release of the kit. Don't you feel as though since there is a super-session to the roller that I should be notified about the change and the reasoning behind it? Also I feel as though the same could be said about the washer that caused catastrophic head and piston damage? That there was also a super-session for?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn I want my trigger wheel welded now :banghead:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Damn I want my trigger wheel welded now :banghead:


Just another safety measure that never hurts to do:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

ldaledub said:


> So I had and still have the first release of the kit. Don't you feel as though since there is a super-session to the roller that I should be notified about the change and the reasoning behind it? Also I feel as though the same could be said about the washer that caused catastrophic head and piston damage? That there was also a super-session for?


Thats the same thing I told them when my roller failed. Some kind of notice about possible failures would have been nice plus the fact that a spacer was created to remedy some of the problems already identified. 

Would have gladly paid $20 - $50 for a spacer or newer roller than the almost thousand it cost me to fix my built head.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Updates?? :what:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I really wish I had some updates for you Lane, still waiting on parts:banghead:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang here is a pic of a crank where the flywheel came loose and the bolts were loose










Found in this guys thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Build-Picture-Thread&p=78729793#post78729793 post 97


Mine had way less carnage but still had cottage cheese look, yet my flywheel bolt holes were ovaled but not my crank since my damn bolts were still tight... 

I still think the fork caused all my damage but I'm done crying about it and will not talk about it anymore as the proof is in this thread...

I hope I get all my parts soon so I can quit thinking about the expensive damage and move on to having fun with my car again:thumbup:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> move on to having fun with my car again:thumbup:


Yep. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Yep. :thumbup::thumbup:


I'm kinda ashamed at where my build thread went... Alot of pages of me being pi$$ed at IE for there clutch fork... If I could do it all over again I probably would of handled it differently:banghead:

I was fine with removing transmission to check rear main seal as the sound stopped after driving it 100 miles, but when I removed flywheel and saw damage first thing I did was post my findings on here without thinking and then every time I go into garage and see my car tore apart I would get worked up...

Oh well damage is done, just hope I can get it all back together so I can at least head down and hang with you guys once this sumer:laugh:


----------



## VeeDub Bowtie (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't wait for you to be finished with this build… so it's been the nevah done nevah loose build. 

You've done it the right way, your car will be an animal when you are finished!!!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

VeeDub Bowtie said:


> I can't wait for you to be finished with this build…!


That makes two of us:banghead:


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> That makes two of us:banghead:


I think that is everyone that is following this thread!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well got an E-mail from Arnold and my last few things I need to get car running should be here next week, so next weekend my car should be up and running again:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Parts will be here tomorrow Car will be back on road this weekend, can't wait to drive this thing again, hope it makes more than 100 miles this time


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Right there with ya buddy I've been longing for my startup as soon as the next package full of Arnold parts comes in.:thumbup:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Parts will be here tomorrow Car will be back on road this weekend, can't wait to drive this thing again, hope it makes more than 100 miles this time


  opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> Right there with ya buddy I've been longing for my startup as soon as the next package full of Arnold parts comes in.:thumbup:


 Well got all my goods from Arnold today, will finish assembling engine this weekend, but just waiting on one more item that didn't make it today from Issam so another minor set back but getting closer...

Its been a long summer without my car but once it gets back together I'll be driving it alot until the first blizzard:laugh: Oct me and the wife are taking a road trip and going to be putting about 3000 miles on either her 2012 GTI or if all goes well my car, It will be a loud trip and if we make it down to Florida might get kinda hot without A/C but I would love it... Haven't made any definate plans yet but we both took a week and a half off and are driving somewhere...

Tried to see if USP would dyno tune my car but they only do cars they build and not other peoples


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Well got all my goods from Arnold today, will finish assembling engine this weekend, but just waiting on one more item that didn't make it today from Issam so another minor set back but getting closer...
> 
> Its been a long summer without my car but once it gets back together I'll be driving it alot until the first blizzard:laugh: Oct me and the wife are taking a road trip and going to be putting about 3000 miles on either her 2012 GTI or if all goes well my car, It will be a loud trip and if we make it down to Florida might get kinda hot without A/C but I would love it... Haven't made any definate plans yet but we both took a week and a half off and are driving somewhere...
> 
> Tried to see if USP would dyno tune my car but they only do cars they build and not other peoples


 Glad to hear things are starting to look in your direction :thumbup: 

Kinda sucks about USP, bet they would get hella business if they offered tuning other peoples cars


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

BIG_TNZ said:


> Kinda sucks about USP, bet they would get hella business if they offered tuning other peoples cars


 Yeah they would have alot more business.... I even contacted Chris Tapp to see if he would dyno tune my car but he has way to much of a work load right now to tune peoples cars.... 

I wonder if Arnold will have his dyno working by early to middle Octoberopcorn:


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Yeah they would have alot more business.... I even contacted Chris Tapp to see if he would dyno tune my car but he has way to much of a work load right now to tune peoples cars....
> 
> I wonder if Arnold will have his dyno working by early to middle Octoberopcorn:


  You think Some Koni STR shocks/struts would fit into the H&R springs?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

BIG_TNZ said:


> You think Some Koni STR shocks/struts would fit into the H&R springs?


 Beats me, I don't know much about suspension stuff, Maybe Scott would know


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Beats me, I don't know much about suspension stuff, Maybe Scott would know


 Funny what the *search* button can do :banghead: Theres other people have ran that combo before. My cup kit shocks/struts finally took a poopoo after 120k.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Tried to see if USP would dyno tune my car but they only do cars they build and not other peoples





BIG_TNZ said:


> Kinda sucks about USP, bet they would get hella business if they offered tuning other peoples cars


 Don't waste your time with those bozos. Bunch of jackholes... Not a lot of people down here can stand them yet for some reason they have a lot of newbs swingin off their nuts. Would be nice if some of these JDM tuners down here would try and learn maestro as there are A LOT of those guys making some sick power down here.


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't waste your time with those bozos. Bunch of jackholes... Not a lot of people down here can stand them yet for some reason they have a lot of newbs swingin off their nuts. Would be nice if some of these JDM tuners down here would try and learn maestro as there are A LOT of those guys making some sick power down here.


 EVO, Hondas, subies and such? I know a few people over here that know how to work their magic with that shizz. That stuff is too confusing for me :screwy:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah there are hondas, evos, nissans, etc down here putting down 8-9-1,000+whp all day long. some are track cars some are street. a lot of them use the AEM standalone. if i was to spend the $ on one of those AEM standalones and build a harness specific to mk4s theres practically no limit to make power lol...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't waste your time with those bozos. Bunch of jackholes... Not a lot of people down here can stand them yet for some reason they have a lot of newbs swingin off their nuts. Would be nice if some of these JDM tuners down here would try and learn maestro as there are A LOT of those guys making some sick power down here.


 Thanks for that bit of info, appreciate it... If I could do it all over again I would of went with a Standalone as there are tuners within 2 hrs of me that have Dyno tuned Audi's ect on standalone and have had good success... No one wants to touch Eurodyne.. There are a couple more guys in the forums that have Eurodyne here in MN and there is a tuner in Minneaplois that is gonna try tuning Maestro for his 1.8T down there, still waiting from word from the kid thats getting it done...


Just a side note for people out there. the aftermarket crank gears are not the greatest, got it all together and my new Fluidampr won't push on the gear. tried my OEM damper and same result:banghead: Then took Fluidampr and tried on an old/new OEM (Failed attempt at Integrated Engineering dowel pin kit) crank gear and it slides right on... So Stick with OEM gears:laugh: Arnold has a Jig setup for dowel pinning so he is gonna get me an OEM gear and drill it out and send to me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a note- when you really clamp the hell out of the gear- like with an OE bolt properly torqued, or more so, an ARP bolt... It will swell that diameter up a bit and the fluidamper will have to be pulled on with the bolts, or pulled off with a puller... Even with an OE pulley. So, don't be crazy surprised if it doesn't fit again after you torque the main bolt down and are ready to install the damper.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just a note- when you really clamp the hell out of the gear- like with an OE bolt properly torqued, or more so, an ARP bolt... It will swell that diameter up a bit and the fluidamper will have to be pulled on with the bolts, or pulled off with a puller... Even with an OE pulley. So, don't be crazy surprised if it doesn't fit again after you torque the main bolt down and are ready to install the damper.


 I've had your ARP bolt for a couple different OEM gears and also had a fluidampr and never ran into this problem before with the OEM ones... I feel confident that with an OEM gear I'll be fine:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't waste your time with those bozos. Bunch of jackholes... Not a lot of people down here can stand them yet for some reason they have a lot of newbs swingin off their nuts. Would be nice if some of these JDM tuners down here would try and learn maestro as there are A LOT of those guys making some sick power down here.


 Bozos? Jackholes? Really?? 

Aren't you the one with the big turbo GLI that was making a bunch of noise at FixxFest last year running stock turbo times?? I'm not sure why people "can't stand us".. we are just a well established European car performance and repair shop, that also has the fastest VW's, Audi's and Porshces around. Oh.. I guess that's why


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bozos? Jackholes? Really??
> 
> Aren't you the one with the big turbo GLI that was making a bunch of noise at FixxFest last year running stock turbo times?? I'm not sure why people "can't stand us".. we are just a well established European car performance and repair shop, that also has the fastest VW's, Audi's and Porshces around. Oh.. I guess that's why


 Maybe Chris over there at USP should make an exception to the rule and tune my car so me and the wife have a reason to come down to Florida:laugh:

It was only 46 degrees out this morning, a warm wife makes a happy wife:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Maybe Chris over there at USP should make an exception to the rule and tune my car so me and the wife have a reason to come down to Florida:laugh:
> 
> It was only 46 degrees out this morning, a warm wife makes a happy wife:thumbup:


 Haha, I know he should but there were a few bad apples in the past that spoiled it for everyone  . So now he's strict with the "all or nothing" policy.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, I know he should but there were a few bad apples in the past that spoiled it for everyone  . So now he's strict with the "all or nothing" policy.


 Fair Enough:thumbup: Thanks Jeff


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Bozos? Jackholes? Really??
> 
> Aren't you the one with the big turbo GLI that was making a bunch of noise at FixxFest last year running stock turbo times?? I'm not sure why people "can't stand us".. we are just a well established European car performance and repair shop, that also has the fastest VW's, Audi's and Porshces around. Oh.. I guess that's why


 Yes really. Your reply only reinforces my and others opinion of you clowns. I am the one with that GLI. That was my first time at the track in the car with that setup. The car was also having issues. I know you guys have had your share of failures so don't go knockin on my car on its first time out. You guys definitely DO NOT have the fastest VWs or Audi... Funny how you fail to acknowledge Aaron's Audi Coupe or two other well know GTIs running 9s. So you should restate what you've said.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, I know he should but there were a few bad apples in the past that spoiled it for everyone  . So now he's *greedy* with the "all or nothing" policy.


 Fixed your post...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Coming in hot with the hate huh ? you break 13's yet ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Coming in hot with the hate huh ? you break 13's yet ? :laugh::laugh:


We all have haters


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam from INA sent me a Billet Clutchfork that he has in stock.. Here are a few pics of it next to my OEM fork... Thanks Issam:thumbup:





































Once Arnold sends me a my new Crank timing gear that should be here Wednesday I can FINALLY get it back up and running... Maybe get more than 100 miles of driving in before I have to park it for the winter:banghead:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn that looks pretty sick. Issam came through. :thumbup: Props to you Issam. :beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Issam:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Damn that looks pretty sick. Issam came through. :thumbup: Props to you Issam. :beer:


It truely is an awesome fork.... Pete was going to send me one, but he is still in the production phase of it and won't be out soon enough as I want to get this going as soon as possible and didn't want to pull tranny again... Issam got me one in the perfect time so I can get it running again:thumbup:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

You talk too much. More car building, and driving.  I'll go to that car show in chip falls if you are there with the GTI.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> You talk too much. More car building, and driving.  I'll go to that car show in chip falls if you are there with the GTI.


Believe me I missed every car show and get together this summer and would love to go... But I don't think getting my car together and driving that far away would be a very good idea... There is always little things you gotta work through after getting em back up and running, random little leaks ect...


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Issam from INA sent me a Billet Clutchfork that he has in stock.. Here are a few pics of it next to my OEM fork... Thanks Issam:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much do they charge for the clutch fork?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

userpike said:


> How much do they charge for the clutch fork?


I'll let Issam chime in and give you an answer as I got it for a heck of a good price and I know the forks are worth alot more than what I paid:thumbup:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Believe me I missed every car show and get together this summer and would love to go... But I don't think getting my car together and driving that far away would be a very good idea... There is always little things you gotta work through after getting em back up and running, random little leaks ect...


what starts with a p and ends with an ussy?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> what starts with a p and ends with an ussy?


Lol. If you wanna pay for the towing bill to get my car back north 2 hrs if something goes bad I might make it.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Talked to Issam and the forks are $249.00


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

SB_GLI said:


> what starts with a p and ends with an ussy?


:laugh: just bring some extra fluids just in case you do spring a leak. then just cross your fingers and hope for the best!:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

shepa401 said:


> :laugh: just bring some extra fluids just in case you do spring a leak. then just cross your fingers and hope for the best!:thumbup:


I crossed my fingers when I had that noise and look what that got me 1800 dollars in damage. I actually didn't cross my fingers I thought the fork was just vibrating against reinforced pinion brace but you get my point


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I crossed my fingers when I had that noise and look what that got me 1800 dollars in damage. I actually didn't cross my fingers I thought the fork was just vibrating against reinforced pinion brace but you get my point


Yea i know. I have my fingers crossed for ya this time around:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well engine is out again and waiting for the new Fork to come in... It will arrive while I'm on vacation so will install it this winter....

Leaving for Utah on Saturday Morning with the wife... Already talked to Pete and going to exchange the IE clutchfork for a Fuel rail while there... Also have the money for Vi-Pec... Not a 100% sure I'm gonna go that route yet but will make decision once there and can see it in Person and talk to Pete about it... Should be a good vacation... Really looking forward to seeing Integrated Engineering in person and meeting the guys

Will update on if I bought it on the 17th or 18th when I get back... :wave:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well back from Vacation, Stopped by work and got my parts that I hand picked out and purchased from IE. Had them shipped to my work so I didn't have to hall them all over the country



















Ended up not getting Vi-pec at this time. Gonna try to get Maestro to work next summer as thee is a few other things I wanna buy for the car this winter

It was a fun Vacation put 4100 miles on the wifes GTI in a little over a weeks time but had a blast...

I had a good time last Monday while at IE shop. Pete and Dave are cool guys and fun to Bullsh%t with. I could of easily spent all day there but I'm sure they had stuff to do and I think my wife would of got bored:laugh:

While there I meet alot of the other IE crew and Pete introduced me to Vegeta Gti... I don't know what I was thinking (I think just overwhelmed with everything going on there) But I thought maybe someone from Utah had a screen name close to Vegeta because I knew he lived in Hawaii... But I didn't put it all together till 2 days later on who it was:banghead:

I think seeing the IE crew and Vegeta Gti was a good way to start out my Vacation, Hope to stop in there in the future...

Thanks Pete and Dave and crew for letting me stop by and hang out on a early Monday morning:wave:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet vacation! :beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sounds like a sweet vacation! :beer::beer:


It was really enjoyable... After IE visit went to Zion national park and did a couple days of hiking up there, did Angels Landing which is a 5.4 mile hike round trip and the last 1/4 mile of it you have to hold onto chains as your climbing or possibly fall to your death... And the next day did observation hill/lookout that was a 8 mile hike round way and awesome view on top...

Then went to Grand Canyon and played there a while and went to Moab and checked out Arches National Park... Good times:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> It was really enjoyable... After IE visit went to Zion national park and did a couple days of hiking up there, did Angels Landing which is a 5.4 mile hike round trip and the last 1/4 mile of it you have to hold onto chains as your climbing or possibly fall to your death... And the next day did observation hill/lookout that was a 8 mile hike round way and awesome view on top...
> 
> Then went to Grand Canyon and played there a while and went to Moab and checked out Arches National Park... Good times:thumbup:


nice man, sounds like a good times, reminds me of when I went to yellowstone a couple of years ago...

did you camp out there as well, like car camping or did you stay at a hotel and such?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> nice man, sounds like a good times, reminds me of when I went to yellowstone a couple of years ago...
> 
> did you camp out there as well, like car camping or did you stay at a hotel and such?


No we stayed in a hotel every night... It doesn't take much luggage to fill up the GTI trunk:laugh: Don't think I would of had room for camping gear ect....

There are a few more places I wanted to hit up along the way and Yellowstone was one of them, its hard to just drive by places like that... But at least it can be another vacation to take some other time:thumbup:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Well I have my new fuel lines hooked up at the manifold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do these fittings click onto the stock plastic fitting s that are held on the passenger side of the bay in that plastic peice ? How did you move them out of the bay ? Or are the pictures with them on the walbro under the car? I'd like to change to braided lines right before the fire wall to feed my ie surge tank.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

This fitting will click into the hoses that go into bay (don't get that other one in the pics as it doesn't work) I guarantee these ones from Jegs work (Pic above) If you keep your plactic cover these will work fine... If you remove that plastic fuel line cover than you will see small factory lines in the bay as you can't really shorten them where these connectors attach...

Hope this helps you, if not ask more questions and I'll try to clafify my response:thumbup:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome thanks man :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

tirerub said:


> Awesome thanks man :beer:


:thumbup: No problem


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a pic of my 2 Setbolts I got from Arnold and the 4 ARP bolts from Integrated Engineering










Just in case someone reads this thread, want to clarify my torque specs.. The 2 Setbolts from Arnold are at 65 FT/LBS with red locktite (Per Arnolds Specs)... The ARP bolts are gonna be 80 FT/LBS with red locktite... Not following the sheet that says 65 ft/lbs that came with my bolts, and not going off the new sheets that come with the ARP bolts that say 75, going with 80, thats what Arnold runs them at and FFE recommends so thats what there gonna be:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

One-Eight GTI said:


> As you can see the Setbolts are on opposite ends from eachother to keep flywheel from moving so all you really need is 2... The ARP bolts have alot more play in them and could allow movement of flywheel as the shank (unthreaded part) isn't as thick as the setbolts are.


 I wonder how many people actually check the bore diameter for the flywheel bolt when they get them from SB / Spec / CM etc.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> I wonder how many people actually check the bore diameter for the flywheel bolt when they get them from SB / Spec / CM etc.


 I bet not very many, I never have over the years, I just got new bolts and torqued them into the holes per specs.... Its amazing how much movement a flywheel could have.. I think these set bolts are a damn good idea:thumbup:

PS I got my Clutchfork back today and all is gonna be good now.... After I redo some of my bolts on Flywheel going to get engine and tranny back in and get going on finding a spot to mount my Surgetank... Next summer I'm driving this thing the whole season:laugh: Thanks again for the Clutch Fork Issam


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm..I bought a whole set from Arnold( 2 setbolts and 4 ARPs) A way better price for the ARPs than Integrated. The ARP bolts from Arnold are shorter and with no shank unlike the ones in your pic.

Do you have the gold painted setbolt in your set? I checked it out with a dial caliper and it is lika a millimeter smaller in diameter than the other non gold painted setbolt. All of the bolts fit snug in the fly wheel though. I had to clean the holes a lilbit though because I used the flywheel on my car before the one thats installed now. I had Spec install a new friction ring and now it's good to go. I think the old bolts squished the aluminum slightly around the holes, but all the bolts fit snug.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

userpike said:


> hmm..I bought a whole set from Arnold( 2 setbolts and 4 ARPs) A way better price for the ARPs than Integrated. The ARP bolts from Arnold are shorter and with no shank unlike the ones in your pic. Yeah Arnold uses the shorter ones and I have used them before from him, just bought the IE ones this time to see if the longer ones made a difference
> 
> Do you have the gold painted setbolt in your set? Nope I checked it out with a dial caliper and it is lika a millimeter smaller in diameter than the other non gold painted setbolt. All of the bolts fit snug in the fly wheel though. I had to clean the holes a lilbit though because I used the flywheel on my car before the one thats installed now. I had Spec install a new friction ring and now it's good to go. I think the old bolts squished the aluminum slightly around the holes, but all the bolts fit snug.


 Replied in Red:thumbup: What clutch flywheel setup you running??? The setbolt shank has tighter tolerances on my flywheel holes but the ARP ones are far from being snug


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Replied in Red:thumbup: What clutch flywheel setup you running??? The set bolt shank has tighter tolerances on my flywheel holes but the ARP ones are far from being snug


 I'm running Spec's stg 3+ pressure plate,stg 3+sintered full faced clutch disc and a 7.5 lb billet aluminum flywheel. I have the exact setup on the car now and its lasted 90,000 miles. it slips terribly now though and there is alot of noise coming from the trans. I'm waiting till after college finals to do the change out. I will be rebuilding the trans also, reusing the wavtrac that I installed 90,000 miles ago and replacing the gears with a close ratio set and 4.23 ring/pinion. I also will be putting on a .81 5th but may be looking for the .72, not sure yet. It depends on how bad the gas mileage suffers from the lower ring gear ratio.

I'm concerned that one of your setbolts doesn't have a gold painted head and mine does. I assume it marks that it is different from the other setbolt. like I said earlier, I measured them both at the shank and the gold one was smaller in diameter by like 1mm ( I used a cheap plastic"precision" dial caliper) I'm sure its close but not a perfect measure..

I think because the flywheel was used that the bolts fit tight into the holes, some actually didn't even push in easy! I found out that the one bolt was smaller by sight and then confirm with the caliper so I hadn't even tried to drop them in the holes of the flywheel yet. So I found the smallest hole and fit the small shanked bolt to it. it fit perfectly. some of the other bolts wouldn't even fit so I took a sanding drum that fit snug in the hole and test fit the bolts after a few turns. I never thought about measuring the before and after sizes of the holes on the flywheel...I wish I measured them when the flywheel was new also..

I have some pics but I guess you can't upload them on here and have to have a url for them. I don't have that I guess.


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL, I'll update this once I get some updates to do on it:laugh: I've been extremely busy at work, weekends have been very busy also... I was on call this weekend and got 13 hrs overtime sat, and 12 hrs double time yesterday, worked all damn night fixing Walmarts refrigeration rack, it needed 400#'s of freon, pretty big leak....

I'm hoping to get busy on my car the beginning of the year, have a 4 day weekend so should be able to accomplish something:thumbup:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

It's winter, what do you want from him? Jeez! :beer:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

SB_GLI said:


> It's winter, what do you want from him? Jeez! :beer:


Bah! Winter is when projects get done!


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Gyntry said:


> Bah! Winter is when projects get done!


Tell us what projects you are working on this winter! :beer: Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

SB_GLI said:


> Tell us what projects you are working on this winter! :beer: Yeah, that's what I thought.


Come on now! that couch isn't going to sit on itself:laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Bah! Winter is when projects get done!


 
I agree, get things done in winter and break things in summer:laugh:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

SB_GLI said:


> Tell us what projects you are working on this winter! :beer: Yeah, that's what I thought.


Part hoarding! That's a project!



shepa401 said:


> Come on now! that couch isn't going to sit on itself:laugh:


Haters gonna hate.



One-Eight GTI said:


> I agree, get things done in winter and break things in summer:laugh:


:beer::beer::beer: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucian189 (Aug 28, 2012)

:wave: Like


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

@one . eight

Hey man I am doing an engine build as well wanna do a wire delete and a wire tuck.......

how did you rewire and remove that nasty wire hareness cover coming from the fire wall?

Man I could talk to you all day.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

awpturbo said:


> @one . eight
> 
> Hey man I am doing an engine build as well wanna do a wire delete and a wire tuck.......
> 
> ...


Do you mean where do I run all the wires??? If so I ran headlights side markers and horn through drivers side fender rail.... All the other wires run back into car as my ECU is by my Airbag controller kinda behind radio area.... And from there all the wires tun through a hole I drilled in the car close to where the clutch pedal is into the frame rail and out into bay.... My battery is in my trunk as is the fuse box that fits on top of battery...

There is really many options as to where you can put stuff, just depends how many wires you wanna extend.. I had to extend every wire for main fuse panel on top of battery.. But my engine harness I don't think I had to extend anything...

The best thing to do is label everything and have another Daily Driver because it doesn't get done in one day:laugh:

Also purchase a tookl to de-pin every connector so you can (for example) de=pin the headlight connector and pull wires through rail and reconnect... I used 2 brad nails that i filled down very thin and it worked good, fingers start to get sore and tender towards end of wire tuck though:thumbup:


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

What fitting is between the rail and the FPR holder???









Both rail and FPR adapter are ORB fittings, the rail is 8AN and the FPR adapter is 6AN do I need something like this

*Aeromotive #027-15681 *

Swivel Union Fitting 
-8AN ORB to -6AN ORB









Or this
*Aeromotive #027-15605 *

ORB/AN Flare Reducer
-8AN to -6AN











or would this be fine for fuel
*JEGS Performance Products #555-110212 *

Flare Reducer 
-6AN to -8AN 
Black










Also can you add an O-ring top this bottom fitting and make it ORB or is that not recommended????


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gonna bump this to see if I can get help on the question above this post:wave:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ I was actually thinking about the same thing 

In for a answer:thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

In for fuel rail bits.

I sent [email protected] a pm about perhaps doing a package deal with AN fittings and all for a painless install. 

They're actually working on an entire solution for this. Way to go IE.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my Surgetank Mounted, just gotta order some more AN fittings now




















Question though, the Fitting on the outlet of the Bosch pump what is it??? Is it a check valve??? And can I remove in and just get an appropriate AN fitting in its place???


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Outlet check valve? 
Found a thread relevant to your questions, hope it helps 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4275900 

:beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> Outlet check valve?
> Found a thread relevant to your questions, hope it helps
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4275900
> ...


 Awesome, thanks alot, thats exactly what I'm looking for.... Looks like I need to search better:banghead:

Thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

For a street car I would keep the check valve and use a 12mm banjo fitting. Otherwise it will have no fuel pressure before cranking and the car will not get much of a prime pulse- this can give you a slow / rough start when cold.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks again Pete ill look into getting a banjo fitting than


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Got my Surgetank Mounted, just gotta order some more AN fittings now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 could you share some details of the mounting bracket you made for the surge ?:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

tirerub said:


> could you share some details of the mounting bracket you made for the surge ?:beer:


 Yeah no problem.... All I did was use some scrap metal I had laying around.... I used some 1/2 x 1/2 square tubing for the part of the bracket that mounts to frame rail.. It was around 8 inches long I think, used the self tapers that IE supplied with the kit and drilled my tank to that... I already had a few holes on top of lip on frame rail that I had my Powersteering res at (ended up relocating top other side of rail) so thats where the 2 other self tapers went to....

The other side is really only held in one spot, I drilled a hole in a small piece of flat stock and I used an extra bolt I had and that went into a factory threaded spot on the car. then I lined it up and used another self taper to hold the front up.... Pretty easy, its nothing fancy but it won't go anywhere:thumbup:

If you want any more pics send me a PM with your phone # and I'll text some to you.. I'm getting close to my limit of pics on my free Flickr account so don't want to take to many of my wanna be fabricating skills:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good! :thumbup:


 Thanks Arnold, looking forward to next summer for sure:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Dropped my subframe and remopved my factory spindles as I'm gonna recieve my used R32 spindles, LCA ect next week... While its out gonna get new bushings and some solid bushings for the back of the subframe to maybe help with wheel hop and tighten things up a bit... Maybe get some solid bushings for the rack also from USRT... I can tell you this I'd rather remove my engine than deal with suspension crap anyday


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Just ordered a set of these bad boys 











Car should handle way better this summer along with the r32 spindles... Going to do some autocross events this upcoming summer... Can't wait


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I can tell you this I'd rather remove my engine than deal with suspension crap anyday


couldn't agree more!

and I am interested to see what autoX will be like in a gt30r car :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Just ordered a set of these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those control arms are baller. Just out of curiosity, what swayed you to get those over say..the 034 tubular control arms?

Let me hear your thought process. :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> couldn't agree more!
> 
> and I am interested to see what autoX will be like in a gt30r car :thumbup:


Yeah I've never done an Autocross event as there is none locally... But looking forward to it... Have a bad feeling I won't have much traction but should be fun anyway...

I'll hook up my Go-pro and post some vids next summer:thumbup: Should be a good laugh for everyone:laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

groggory said:


> Those control arms are baller. Just out of curiosity, what swayed you to get those over say..the 034 tubular control arms?
> 
> Let me hear your thought process. :thumbup:


Well I'm not much of a suspension guy so after doing more research found out I couldn't use the R32 control arms as there is no place to hook up swaybar endlinks (unless you can find the older Audi tt ones) And you can't use the r32 swaybar as my KW coilovers would have to be the R ones.... So that lead me to these as I didn't even know 034 made any

So sorry Groggory not much of a thought process to this one:laugh:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking good man, I may have to steal your mount spot for the surge tank. Just dropped my AEB head off for treatment. (Supertech springs, valves, retainers, and erling gaskets) it'll be ported and ready to throw on here in a few weeks. 

BTW- ever hear any news on the billet shift forks?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

seth_3515 said:


> Looking good man, I may have to steal your mount spot for the surge tank.
> 
> BTW- ever hear any news on the billet shift forks?


IE Just shipped all my Fittings today so should see them by the end of the week... I ordered 3 150 degree 6AN fittings and I think that the lines will clear my front clip with no problems where its mounted... I'll post pics up once there all fitted up... might not be till next week sometime as I work alot of hours and am on call this weekend:banghead:

As far as the billet fork I'm running the one I got from Issam.. When I went to Utah this last fall I brought my bad IE clutchfork and traded it towards the Surge tank:thumbup:


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Just ordered a set of these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are nice! How much are they? They look way better than 034's control arms.

I wish someone fabricated the K-frame(subframe) like this..I asked 034 and they said they could but I would have to bring my car there..I'm not driving to CA from FL for that..oh well..


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

LOL..... IDF stands for Israel Defense Force


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

userpike said:


> These are nice! How much are they? They look way better than 034's control arms..


$564.31 shipped to my door, that includes the little rubber boots that go over the heim joints to protect them:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my subframe bomb canned and am going to recieve my solid subframe bushings tomorrow










Also got my Grids in today and wheels mounted



















Just waiting for my R32 spindles to get the hubs out of them so I can clean them up some and get my 5 speed hubs and new bearings pressed in so I can get all my stuff back on my car


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

What benefits do you gain with the IDF LCAs? over say OEM GTI, or TT LCAs.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> What benefits do you gain with the IDF LCAs? over say OEM GTI, or TT LCAs.


Benefits over the Factory GTI ones are there lighter, stronger, no more rubber bushings so there is less flex as there heim joints, and they have more adjustment for camber ect for the guys that like to go low (not me :laugh also I guess if your on bags they don't bind on subframe which I'm not worried about

As far as the TT control arms they have a spot so I can use my factory swaybar and endlinks, some Auditt ones don't have that provision

Hope that answers your question:thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> What benefits do you gain with the IDF LCAs? over say OEM GTI, or TT LCAs.


Spherical bearing joints (way smoother movement with ZERO play) vs. rubber filled 
Tubes arms are stiffer and lighter than the cheap stamp metal arms.
Adjustable camber from the bottom.

Just to name a few, I'm sure there's more.


EDIT: Beat me to it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Only thing I wonder is how long those heim joints last, especially a daily driver. If its a weekend/toy car I suppose it wouldnt really matter


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Only thing I wonder is how long those heim joints last, especially a daily driver. If its a weekend/toy car I suppose it wouldnt really matter


 
I read up in the forums about that and there was a dude that drove all over with them, many states and has not had a problem... But yeah I was kinda wondering the same thing... I did spring for the rubber boots that go over the joints to protect them from the elements.... My car is just a summer daily so I don't actually put that many miles on a year (especially last summer:banghead And during the week I am always driving my work van everywhere


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Al also welded the crank trigger to my crank


I'll be doing a similar build myself. quick one. what was the main reason for welding the trigger to the crank. preventing the bolts from backing out??


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes sir keeps the trigger wheel from coming loose


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

Was the crank balanced after the fact? I wonder @ 6000+ rpms, if those welds would throw it off somewhat. maybe not..I'm no engineer. Guess thats what a fluidamper is for!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Hope that answers your question:thumbup:


 :thumbup:


userpike said:


> Was the crank balanced after the fact? I wonder @ 6000+ rpms, if those welds would throw it off somewhat. maybe not..I'm no engineer. Guess thats what a fluidamper is for!


X2


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Yes sir keeps the trigger wheel from coming loose


:thumbup:


userpike said:


> Was the crank balanced after the fact? I wonder @ 6000+ rpms, if those welds would throw it off somewhat. maybe not..I'm no engineer. Guess thats what a fluidamper is for!


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

That was the pic of my first brand new crank and that one is destroyed with 100 miles on it... The 2nd crank I bought from Arnold he welded all the way around the bolts.. I did not get it balanced but Arnold is a hell of a welder and looked pretty much a carbon copy between welds on all 3 bolts so didn't worry about it:thumbup:


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> That was the pic of my first brand new crank and that one is destroyed with 100 miles on it... The 2nd crank I bought from Arnold he welded all the way around the bolts.. I did not get it balanced but Arnold is a hell of a welder and looked pretty much a carbon copy between welds on all 3 bolts so didn't worry about it:thumbup:


Copy that. thanks for the clarification


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I would still get the crank balanced.
I'm not saying he's not a good welder. But every gram it amplified hundreds, if not thousands of times, over when exposed to the kinds of strains motors are when rotating 6000 times a minute.
I mean, he would LITERALLY have to be the PERFECT welder.
The odds of him welding it so precise are astronomical.

Again, I'm not bad mouthing Arnold. But its just one of things. Say you throw your engine together and everything is fine forever. Never had an issue. If I went that route and got the kit from Arnold, I would get the balanced checked.
Also think about how much $$$ you've sunk into this build and how much would be wasted if it blows up from not being balanced.
Get it checked dude. You'll feel a lot better spending the extra $25 to get it checked and $75 to get it re balanced.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

if he didn't add filler in the weld its probably still good


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the concern guys, appreciate it.... But I'm not worried about it at all


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well more of my typical luck guys.. Bought the R spimndles off of the classifieds and had my local shop press out the bearings and they noticed that the previous owner had chopped off 3/8 to 1/2 inch off the top... He is a little concerned as I plan on Autocrossing the car this summer and its one of the reasons I went this route so want your opinions..

I talked to the previous owner that I bought them from and he didn't know the guy that installed his bags did this










here is how much differencr there is by rust line










Is this even safe???


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I would be a bit concerned...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

T-Boy said:


> I would be a bit concerned...


 
I am concerned, my mechanic said it might be okay for daily driving but not for anything sport related IE Autocross road racing ect... I have bad luck when it comes to my car:banghead:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd sent that $#it back and ask for a refund.


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow thats horrible i would demand a refund for those POS.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Previous owner is reimbursing me so all is good


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

what benefit would be gained from that?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> what benefit would be gained from that?


It actually makes some since if you read in here


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5965012-R32-spindle-concern-please-help

It has to do with a certain type of bag for a car:thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Previous owner is reimbursing me so all is good


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

how much did you spend on the r32 spindles ? 

I should have a spare set of TT spindles kicking around in my basement. sell them to you for the same cost? 

the only reason im selling them is to get the H2motorsport spindles, depending on budget id also be considering those if i were you.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> the only reason im selling them is to get the H2motorsport spindles, depending on budget id also be considering those if i were you.


Aren't they still on back order?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Aren't they still on back order?


didnt know they were on back order, iv been waiting for ie cams to come back to finish the motor before i do any more suspension. 
http://www.h2salesandservice.com/Sport-Spindle-p/spindle-assy.htm
doesnt look to be on back order


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

It says in current availability back order. I sent them an e mail a couple months ago and they never replied to it I tried a dozen times even and no reply


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

wow, sorry i cant read apparently . 

hmmm ill give them a call at lunch, i have to get a custom set to fit my bakes. do we know any distributers that carry their products?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> hmmm ill give them a call at lunch,


Did you find out anything????


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sucks about the spindles bro. Im sure you will get it sorted out quickly enough :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> sucks about the spindles bro. Im sure you will get it sorted out quickly enough :thumbup:


 Yeah thanks man, There going back to the PO today and I'll just order new OEM ones possibly:thumbup:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

oh yeah sorry, i tried around 1pm and no answer.... i guess they could have be on lunch


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been waiting for the h2sport spindles since last August. Last time I got in contact with them, they said mid-Jan... Some of the local guys say they are sorting out changes within their business.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

amorgio said:


> I've been waiting for the h2sport spindles since last August. Last time I got in contact with them, they said mid-Jan... Some of the local guys say they are sorting out changes within their business.


Thanks for posting that info:thumbup: I got sick of waiting though, I just ordered new OEM ones from VW today, alot more money than the classifieds and H2sport but I gotta get this thing back together, summer is fast approaching


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

you couldn't find any spindles in the classifieds?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> you couldn't find any spindles in the classifieds?


Nope them go really fast.. I was happy when I was the first one to stumble onto the thread where I purchased the chopped up set... They don't come for sale too often so not gonna wait hoping another pair come for sale and just bought new


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats weird.
I never seem to have a hard time finding TT spindles... When I don't have the money for them.:laugh:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

ah man, id have sent you my tt spindles.

if you can cancel your order my offer would still stand. 

if you dont mind me asking, how much do new ones go for anyways?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Thats weird.
> I never seem to have a hard time finding TT spindles... When I don't have the money for them.:laugh:


:laugh: Just wait till you have the money, you'll have a hard time finding them like me... I'll just have to put in a few (quite a few) more hours at work to pay the extra money for new vs used....


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> ah man, id have sent you my tt spindles.
> 
> if you can cancel your order my offer would still stand.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how much do new ones go for anyways?


Ah Sh*t I just assumed that since the H2motorsports ones are not available that you were going to keep yours... I got them for 320 a piece and thats just the spindle... How long would it take for me to get them from Canada??


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh: Just wait till you have the money, you'll have a hard time finding them like me... I'll just have to put in a few (quite a few) more hours at work to pay the extra money for new vs used....


I just peaked over to the MK1 TT classifieds and there are a hand full of part out going on right now. Seen a few pair of spindles for $300.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Are the R32 spindles better than the TT ones or are they identical?


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Are the R32 spindles better than the TT ones or are they identical?


identical


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are the same.

Edit: ^ there you go.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I just peaked over to the MK1 TT classifieds and there are a hand full of part out going on right now. Seen a few pair of spindles for $300.


 
I just looked over there yesterday and all the ones I saw are already sold... Either way i'm fine just getting new ones because in reality i'm only spending 320 more than getting used ones... Even if I bought used ones I'd be replacing bearings, lower ball joints ect anyway so no big deal:thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta purchase a few more fittings to get return line hooked up to surge tank but almost have the fuel lines done










The 150 degree fittings will allow my front clip to clear the fittings










Fuel lines turned into a little bit of a cluster mess but it works.. 2 fittings needed for the return on end of rail and its done


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

That is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there enough room under that frame rail to fit a twin 044 setup?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Is there enough room under that frame rail to fit a twin 044 setup?


I don't think so Richard. It's tight with just the single


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dameon said:


> That is awesome. :thumbup:


Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


>


Is that a -16 AN fitting mated to the stock radiator or you using a mishimoto unit? man that set up looks so clean and simple :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

GTI3309 said:


> Is that a -16 AN fitting mated to the stock radiator or you using a mishimoto unit? man that set up looks so clean and simple :thumbup:


Yes sir, its 16AN, I bought all the billet fittings used from a Velocity196 along time ago on these forums. But at one point you could buy all the fittings from JRM Fabrication but I just looked and they no longer sell the adapters to connect to OEM radiator


Here is where you can buy some billet fittings http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?page_id=42


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link and info. I did a search on this billet fittings with no much luck  . Time to contact jrm


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

GTI3309 said:


> Thanks for the link and info. I did a search on this billet fittings with no much luck  . Time to contact jrm


No problem man, there damn nice fittings, leak/worry free:thumbup: no more plastic fittings leaking over time


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I would have to agree with GTI3309. all of those AN fittings and SS hoses you've replaced the oem pieces with, are on point.
kudos.
:beer:

I have a few questions about the surge tank.
What does it do exactly?
How does it help?
What are the benefits?
How is the fuel run through the system with the surge tank? From Gas Tank to Injectors.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I have a few questions about the surge tank.
> What does it do exactly?
> How does it help?
> What are the benefits?
> How is the fuel run through the system with the surge tank? From Gas Tank to Injectors.


theres a pump inside the surge tank, so you can pump more fuel then the stock pump. 
the point of the surge tank is to keep gas always there for your motor. when your tossing your car from side to side or under crazy excelleration the fuel in your regualr 55L tank can slosh around away from the pick. the surge tank makes sure there is always enough gas so your not going to accidently run lean when boogying down the track.
The pump is always submerged in gas so you cant run the pump dry.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

oh, so its only for race applications. ok.
thanks.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey just a quick question. What AN Lines are you running? I like the black over the stainless steal that you see most of the time.

Car looks great btw


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I have a few questions about the surge tank.
> What does it do exactly?
> How does it help?
> What are the benefits?
> How is the fuel run through the system with the surge tank? From Gas Tank to Injectors.


My stock intank pump feeds the surge tank and 1 return line from surge goes back to tank... The fuel feed off the bosch pump in surge feeds rail and the return off of rail returns into surge:thumbup:



MÄDDNESSS said:


> oh, so its only for race applications. ok.
> thanks.:thumbup::beer:


I wouldn't say its for just race/track I think once your above a certain point that the walbro inline just isn't the greatest thing to run with a fuel setup... You can never go wrong with a Surge tank, have less chance for fuel starvation with it


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

dannybarone said:


> Hey just a quick question. What AN Lines are you running? I like the black over the stainless steal that you see most of the time.
> 
> Car looks great btw


I bought most of my fittings/hose from Jegs

Here is a link to there 6AN braided hose I just installed for my fuel lines http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/110914/10002/-1?parentProductId=761335


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

The surge tank also helps reduce noise from the 044


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Dang here is a pic of a crank where the flywheel came loose and the bolts were loose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture still haunts me in my dreams... 

Progress is looking great! Keep it up.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Cam gears lined up


Hi man, awesome build. Quick Q here. Isn't your timing chain one tooth off to the left?


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

Gulfstream said:


> Hi man, awesome build. Quick Q here. Isn't your timing chain one tooth off to the left?


The yellow dot on the chain is off. but not the 16 rollers on the chain, take a look at the two yellow dots on the cam gears


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MNShortBus said:


> That picture still haunts me in my dreams...
> 
> Progress is looking great! Keep it up.


Yeah I was in the same boat last summer, haunts my dreams and my Wallet



Gulfstream said:


> Hi man, awesome build. Quick Q here. Isn't your timing chain one tooth off to the left?


 I studied that alot last winter also and no its got the 16 rollers inbetween the gears... Arnold at PPT built my head for me and them were his yellow dots... It ran good for the 100 miles I had it on the road last summer:thumbup:



GTI3309 said:


> The yellow dot on the chain is off. but not the 16 rollers on the chain, take a look at the two yellow dots on the cam gears


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

OK cool. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

:wave: subscribed! i see why you no longer need the walbro.. looks sick


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

lbandt said:


> :wave: subscribed! i see why you no longer need the walbro.. looks sick


Yep this is the reason why its getting shipped to you:laugh:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

yessir :laugh: once again i appreciate the help :thumbup: the crank/flywheel/ clutch fork problems the reason you only drove it 100 miles last year?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Digging the orange man:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

lbandt said:


> yessir :laugh: once again i appreciate the help :thumbup: the crank/flywheel/ clutch fork problems the reason you only drove it 100 miles last year?


Yep, between waiting for parts and finding that my 100 mile crank was toast... Getting it all back together and finding out clutch fork needed a little more machining I just gave up on it as the snow was near anyway...



Rod Ratio said:


> Digging the orange man:beer:


Thanks Jeff:wave:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

that sucks man. did you ever figure out what caused it? i read when you took off the bolts out the bolts were still tight and locktite was still on them, but the holes were slightly ovelled out? hows that happen?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I to this day still think it was from the clutch fork hitting pressure plate. The reason why they are ovaled is from the pressure plate moving side to side on the bolts. The arp bolts are smaller than the flywheel holes so with the slamming of fork on plate caused it to move around. And yep the bolts were still torqued to 85 ft lbs with red locktite

But I'm over it. This summer should be better. Have a better clutch fork that won't hit sh$t set bolts and even used the friction disk Integrated sells for safe measure because last summer got me paranoid


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Big thanks to Quintin from USRT.. Got my tyrolsport solid subframe bushings, powerflex swaybar and steering rack bushings from him...










And my IDF LCA's Installed









Should get most of my car back together this saturday.. Just waiting for a shipment from ECS early next week to mount my R32 ball joints and my spindles and brakes can go on...


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I might have to get those solid subframe bushings soon.

Let me know how you like them. but then again,.. you probably wouldn't notice, because of all the other awesome stuff you've done.

Is that a TT subframe?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I might have to get those solid subframe bushings soon.
> 
> Let me know how you like them. but then again,.. you probably wouldn't notice, because of all the other awesome stuff you've done.
> 
> Is that a TT subframe?


Nope its my OEM MKIV subframe... I'm excited to see how much of a difference in wheel hop ect I have now with the solid bushings and new LCA with no rubber bushings on either... Should help alot I hope:thumbup:


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Nope its my OEM MKIV subframe... I'm excited to see how much of a difference in wheel hop ect I have now with the solid bushings and new LCA with no rubber bushings on either... Should help alot I hope:thumbup:


even when i went from oem CA bushings to Poly urethane bushings, i could tell a pretty decent difference. Wheel hop was eliminated by 50%. I bet with the sold bushing, you could have no wheel hop at all :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

those LCAs done have rubber bushings? They're solid?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Tcatt said:


> even when i went from oem CA bushings to Poly urethane bushings, i could tell a pretty decent difference. Wheel hop was eliminated by 50%. I bet with the sold bushing, you could have no wheel hop at all :thumbup:


Nice:thumbup: Once summer hits and I can drive my car I'll keep you guys updated



MÄDDNESSS said:


> those LCAs done have rubber bushings? They're solid?


Nope no rubber bushings... The factory bolts go through a Heim Joint basically


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy f*u*cking ****. Would you look at that.
wow.
I bet you're gonna feel EVERY single bump though.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Holy f*u*cking ****. Would you look at that.
> wow.
> I bet you're gonna feel EVERY single bump though.


I'm sure I'll feel a little more but I'm sure my suspension will still do its job taking away most of the harshness... The LCA pretty much just moves up and down anyway so I bet it won't change hardly at all.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I guaranty you will.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I guaranty you will.


A guy had a write up about these LCA several months back and he said there wasn't much difference... Who knows, will find out in a month or so:thumbup:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

id reccommend you keep and eye out for a subframe brace, it will be night and day.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> A guy had a write up about these LCA several months back and he said there wasn't much difference... Who knows, will find out in a month or so:thumbup:


Thats weird. I would be very surprised if you don't notice every single bump.

I've never taken a ride in a car with them. But it only makes sense.
Think about it.
Instead of all that rubber absorbing the shock and vibration, you've swapped them out for solid metal pieces.

You would get the same result if you installed solid metal motor mounts.

I'm not saying its a bad choice or stupid, don't get me wrong. I plan on doing the same thing you have. But I don't see how the amount of vibration you feel, would not go up a decently noticeable amount.

If there isn't much difference. I'm gonna be twice as eager to my hands on them.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

you will def notice bumps and such, car will probably creak like a mother too. i went one step down from polys for my subframe and trailing arms in my e30 and it was stifff. it was loud too, but that was probably due to the older car. it was night and day though. getting it sideways was a whole lot easier :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

becauseRACECAR.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> becauseRACECAR.


Haha. I wish. It will probably feel like one though . Thanks again Quintin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> A guy had a write up about these LCA several months back and he said there wasn't much difference... Who knows, will find out in a month or so:thumbup:


bingo. run them on the green machine mk4 24/7


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i need to get off my ass and install all my spherical stuff


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm curios as to why you went with the Tyrol Sport solid bushings, over the 034 equivalent?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'm curios as to why you went with the Tyrol Sport solid bushings, over the 034 equivalent?


I went with Tyrolsport because I feel its a better option... In there machining process there is grooves in it like the factory piece so bite into body of car which should keep subframe from moving around.. Also aluminum on metal isn't always the greatest thing, look how hard spacers are to remove from hub that have been on for awhile... So thats why I went with them...


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Got the same setup as you.. Bushings and all. Youll love it, guaranteed.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I went with Tyrolsport because I feel its a better option... In there machining process there is grooves in it like the factory piece so bite into body of car which should keep subframe from moving around.


That's a good point. I didn't realize the OEM bushings had grooves in them the Tyrol Sport parts do.




One-Eight GTI said:


> Also aluminum on metal isn't always the greatest thing, look how hard spacers are to remove from hub that have been on for awhile... So thats why I went with them...


But idk about this. How often are you going to remove your subframe? Hopefully much less often than wheel spacers.
And if anything, the fact that they are hard to remove should be a testimony to how little they move and give you the piece of mind when using them else where.


Im not trying to start an argument or bash you in anyway, shape or form.
I was hoping you were going to reply with "a bad experience with 034's solid bushings". But thats not the case here.

I will be getting 034's solid bushings, unless I can find some where saying they some how failed.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Everything I have ordered from 034 has been great. I went with the Tyrols because I ordered the LCAs at the same time. I, personally, wouldnt hesitate to use 034s bushings. There are probably some technical minut differences, but for most (95%) either brand will be a good choice.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

seth_3515 said:


> I, personally, wouldnt hesitate to use 034s bushings. There are probably some technical minut differences, but for most (95%) either brand will be a good choice.


Thats how I see it. So why not save $70 and get 034's solid bushings.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with Seth there is probably nothing wrong with the 034 bushings. I just wanted the tyrolsport bushings due to grooves mostly

Seth im really looking forward to getting this all done along with r32 spindles. Should make a huge difference


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Thats how I see it. So why not save $70 and get 034's solid bushings.


Not everyone is a huge fan of 034, and many of us New Jersey / New York guys like to keep our money in New Jersey / New York :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Not everyone is a huge fan of 034, and many of us New Jersey / New York guys like to keep our money in New Jersey / New York :thumbup:


 I take it thats where Tyrol Sport is.

So you're gonna spend an extra $70 just because the money is spent in your state??:screwy:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I take it thats where Tyrol Sport is.
> 
> So you're gonna spend an extra $70 just because the money is spent in your state??:screwy:


Sure, why not support the local crew?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Sure, why not support the local crew?


Because they are charging more than twice as much as their competitor.
But hey, its your money. Spend how ever you see fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Because they are charging more than twice as much as their competitor.
> But hey, its your money. Spend how ever you see fit.


Bronze in this grade is roughly 10x the price of standard aluminum and is ultimately better suited for this application. This is the cost difference. Yes, I'm a machinist


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I know the price difference is in the materials used. but 034 doesnt use "standard Aluminum" they use 6061 grade.

I just didn't know that the bronze was better than the aluminum for this particular application. Is it because of the of the grooves in the Tyrol's solid bushings? or the Bronze Alloy its self?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

6061 is multipurpose standard stuff depending on temper, some of which I can scratch with my fingernail. It's the grooves and the bronze. There's a reason why bronze is used as bearing material while aluminum isn't. Aluminum galls and wears much easier then bronze and trust me, those inserts will be subjected to many forces.

Bronze is also much more dense which will probably aid in absorption


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 6061 is multipurpose standard stuff depending on temper, some of which I can scratch with my fingernail. It's the grooves and the bronze. There's a reason why bronze is used as bearing material while aluminum isn't. Aluminum galls and wears much easier then bronze and trust me, those inserts will be subjected to many forces.
> 
> Bronze is also much more dense which will probably aid in absorption


This is the kind of info i was looking for in our "aluminum vs bronze alloy".
Thanks.:beer:

I guess its safe to say that you would prefer the Bronze over the Aluminum.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 6061 is multipurpose standard stuff depending on temper, some of which I can scratch with my fingernail. It's the grooves and the bronze. There's a reason why bronze is used as bearing material while aluminum isn't. Aluminum galls and wears much easier then bronze and trust me, those inserts will be subjected to many forces.
> 
> Bronze is also much more dense which will probably aid in absorption


Thanks for that info Arnold:thumbup: I felt like I made the right decision on spending a few more bucks on Tyrolsports Bushings vs aluminum ones... But now I "Know" I made the right decision:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, if I had a choice, I'd choose the Tyrol inserts. It just makes more sense on a few different levels. Price differences do not apply here as there are manufacturing differences. 120 bucks is actually very reasonable


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, if I had a choice, I'd choose the Tyrol inserts. It just makes more sense on a few different levels. Price differences do not apply here as there are manufacturing differences. 120 bucks is actually very reasonable


I'll be getting the Tyrol Sport Solid Bushings.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'll be getting the Tyrol Sport Solid Bushings.:thumbup:


:thumbup: a couple of years down the line the 70 difference will be laughable.


Keep up the good work brad. It's really coming together


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

It would be interesting to see some input from the 034 Motorsport crew in here


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know about.
I like how Al stepped in. Since he doesn't work for either company, I feel he (more or less) mediated the discussion and put out the facts over trying to sell Tyrol Sports' Product.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I don't know about.
> I like how Al stepped in. Since he doesn't work for either company, I feel he (more or less) mediated the discussion and put out the facts over trying to sell Tyrol Sports' Product.


Says the guy who was arbitrarily trying to push 034's product..


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Says the guy who was arbitrarily trying to push 034's product..



Ya, that was before AL stepped in. 
In short, I digress.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Ya, that was before AL stepped in.
> In short, I digress.


It's alright buddy:thumbup:

We all occasionally put our foot in our mouth


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:laugh:ya.
live and learn.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Keep up the good work brad. It's really coming together


Thanks Arnold. I'm getting excited to get this back on the road.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

loving the look of your bay. Did you do the body work yourself?


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

pump finally showed up!! thanks again man :laugh: :beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I just saw your Aluminum coolant flange.
Is it billet?
Where did you get it?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> loving the look of your bay. Did you do the body work yourself?


Yeah I did the body work myself but had my neighbor come over and shoot it with paint and clear... Next time I do body work I'm gonna buy my own spray gun and do it myself though... Maybe next winter do a boser and get my Optiwerks R32 Rep put on



lbandt said:


> pump finally showed up!! thanks again man :laugh: :beer:


Nice, glad you got it:thumbup:



MÄDDNESSS said:


> I just saw your Aluminum coolant flange.
> Is it billet?
> Where did you get it?


If your talking about the billet fitting on side of head thats JRM manufacturing that made that, along with all the other fittings that are billet for all my coolant fittings... If your talking my Moroso coolant res I got that from Jegs


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I was talking about the Flange on the D side of the head.
Very nice.
Do they make 1 for the Passenger side too?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Yeah I did the body work myself but had my neighbor come over and shoot it with paint and clear... Next time I do body work I'm gonna buy my own spray gun and do it myself though... Maybe next winter do a boser and get my Optiwerks R32 Rep put on


I started on mine over the weekend. I am not smoothing everything but keeping the panel lines like you have and just cleaning up the seam sealer. I like that look much more. Did you take any pics along the way or just the final ones?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I was talking about the Flange on the D side of the head.
> Very nice.
> Do they make 1 for the Passenger side too?


Yeah they make one for the thermostat housing also http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?page_id=42


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I started on mine over the weekend. I am not smoothing everything but keeping the panel lines like you have and just cleaning up the seam sealer. I like that look much more. Did you take any pics along the way or just the final ones?


Yeah I didn't want my bay full of body filler and didn't want to weld the whole darn thing.. here are the only pics I have













































































































Thats all:laugh:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Awesome, thanks. :thumbup:

Looks like you didn't use much filler. I really want to reduce the risk of cracks since it is a DD and this shows you don't need much. :thumbup:

This is how mine sits minus some of the seam sealer I have now ground out.


DSC_6162 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Awesome, thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like you didn't use much filler. I really want to reduce the risk of cracks since it is a DD and this shows you don't need much. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Looks like you already have your patch panels done on your firewall/rain cowel area.. Its suprising how much better the bay looks even though they aren't completely filled in ect... I totally agree with you, I also DD my car in the summer and didn't want my whole bay to crack from to much filler.. Keep up the good work, looks good:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well was on call this weekend and so far no calls so I got alot acomplished on the car...

More Stopping Power









Surge tank fots nice, had to trim a little off radiator support but works good in its location









Installed my AEM fuel pressure sender on inlet of fuel rail.. Along with and AEM boost, coolant temp and oil pressure gauge from Arnold









Another shot of my IDF lower control arms









Pressurized system with fuel and no leaks, slowly getting there though... Should be ready once the snow is gone


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

You really do have one of the cleanest builds


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

T-Boy said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

good work man :thumbup: cant wait to see this car in person this summer


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> You really do have one of the cleanest builds


 Thanks Man, appreciate it... But pics always look better than in person



T-Boy said:


> :thumbup:





Rod Ratio said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



lbandt said:


> good work man :thumbup: cant wait to see this car in person this summer


 Yeah for sure, I'm gonna be at Eurowerks for sure in Minneapolis, and plannning on DIV in Osh Kosh


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

Those porsche calipers arent rears are they???
Btw this is prob my fav build on here in terms of detail and quality.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nice work as usual. It would be cool if you ran your feed and return lines through the passenger side frame rail to clean up the extra hoses.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

superkarl said:


> Those porsche calipers arent rears are they???
> Btw this is prob my fav build on here in terms of detail and quality.


Nope there fronts. Got the kit from ECS Tuning Also thanks for kind words Could be cleaner but good enough for me


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> nice work as usual. It would be cool if you ran your feed and return lines through the passenger side frame rail to clean up the extra hoses.


I thought about it but its ok with me the way they are. Defiantly would of cleaned things up alot more but with my catch can and coolant reservoir on the drivers side kinda balances things out. Plus my fuel filter didn't fit in the back so good with the bracket I have so its good enough


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

that's true about the balance. I thought about hiding my oil catch can on the passenger side but it balances out the coolant stuff I have going on on the drivers side. Plus race cars are supposed to have lots of hoses.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Yeah for sure, I'm gonna be at Eurowerks for sure in Minneapolis, and plannning on DIV in Osh Kosh


whens euroworks?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> that's true about the balance. I thought about hiding my oil catch can on the passenger side but it balances out the coolant stuff I have going on on the drivers side. Plus race cars are supposed to have lots of hoses.


 HaHa, yeah my car isn't really a race car just my expensive hobby that I love:thumbup:



lbandt said:


> whens euroworks?


 I believe September 7th


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

this build is spot on :thumbup:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> HaHa, yeah my car isn't really a race car just my expensive hobby that I love:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I believe September 7th


cool beans :thumbup: i may have to try and get to that since i dont think ill be pulling off going to h2o this year


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Little update, been outta town most of the week so haven't been able to do much on car... last weekend my drivers side Porsche caliper was causing my rotor to not turn, passenger side is fine. swapped out caliper carrier from drivers side and put on passenger side that was fine and that caused passenger side to not turn... ECS is gonna send me a new caliper carrier and that should resolve issue:thumbup:

Also my tire shop got my new Rota Grid in today so picked that up, now I have 4 new wheels, plus a spare:laugh:

Getting so close to getting it back on the road... It got to 47 today so I'm really wanting to get this thing done.. At least the cold weather is coming back this weekend, back down to the low 30's for highs and some more snow


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Snow :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well had a pretty productive day.. Lots of cuts, blood and alot of swearing but got my transmission out myself and replaced rear main seal and new sealant on oil pan... Made a makeshift engine holder to hold engine while tranny was getting removed.. Worked pretty good



















Tried my best to get tranny back in myself but I'm a skinny mo fo and couldn't do it myself, so called a buddy over and got it in... Back to where I was at this morning:thumbup:

So much easier to pull tranny and engine together... this is the 2nd time removing just the tranny but first time installing it back it and it sucks


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Amazing work dude :thumb up:

Really love the billet flange and fittings you worked out.

So clean :beer:


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


>


I bought an engine support bar from Harbor freight for $54 plus shipping using a 20% off coupon I found on the internet. I thought about just making something up with 2 x 4s similar to what you have done in the pic but the bar will get put to use for other projects also so what the hell..


>


 with the way your engine bay looks, you need this:
http://uspmotorsports.com/USPMotorsportsStainlesssteelclutchline-VW/Audi5speed02.html

it looks super nice and improves how the clutch feels. (say goodbye to mushy clutch) it's real easy to change out also, especially if the slave is out like in the pic. I've been running mine for a while now with a stg3+ Spec clutch kit and light alum flywheel. I'm glad I made the purchase.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

amorgio said:


> Amazing work dude :thumb up:
> 
> Really love the billet flange and fittings you worked out.
> 
> So clean :beer:


 
Thanks man... Hows your car been running with the bigger TB and IM and also your cat 3658's???


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

userpike said:


> I bought an engine support bar from Harbor freight for $54 plus shipping using a 20% off coupon I found on the internet. I thought about just making something up with 2 x 4s similar to what you have done in the pic but the bar will get put to use for other projects also so what the hell..
> 
> with the way your engine bay looks, you need this:
> http://uspmotorsports.com/USPMotorsportsStainlesssteelclutchline-VW/Audi5speed02.html
> ...


Yeah the bar was in my work van so it was a free rental from work:laugh: I use the unistrut to hang refrigerant pipes and whatnot for my job...

I might have to try the clutch line someday.. This pic was yesterday afternoon while my oil was draining so I could do rear seal... It was all back together last night before supper


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thanks man... Hows your car been running with the bigger TB and IM and also your cat 3658's???


Runs great after having to deal with a bunch of maintenance stuff that hit me all at the same time! I'm still on the 70mm TB and IE manifold. Arnold just power coated the SEM manifold so we'll be doing a back to back dyno. Very impressive top-end with the 58s.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

amorgio said:


> Runs great after having to deal with a bunch of maintenance stuff that hit me all at the same time! I'm still on the 70mm TB and IE manifold. Arnold just power coated the SEM manifold so we'll be doing a back to back dyno. Very impressive top-end with the 58s.


 
Would definatly like to see that dyno comparison... Did Arnold tune it for you??? Also are you factory bore or stroked??


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Would definatly like to see that dyno comparison... Did Arnold tune it for you??? Also are you factory bore or stroked??


Yup, Arnold does all the tuning! Factory bore for now ... until the next timing belt change :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

amorgio said:


> Runs great after having to deal with a bunch of maintenance stuff that hit me all at the same time! I'm still on the 70mm TB and IE manifold. Arnold just power coated the SEM manifold so we'll be doing a back to back dyno. Very impressive top-end with the 58s.


In for the results on this comparo.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my brakes bled today and mounted my new wheels on the car... Flashed in a new base file and started it up... Runs like a champ, so damn excited, no more loud noises coming from belhousing so much better than last summer...

Gotta get the car off the jack stands and get an alignment done... To bad I'm working outta town Monday-Wednesday then headed down to the twin cities wed night and flying out to St. Lucia Thursday morning for seven nights... So hopefully beginning of May I'll be back on the road:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Got my brakes bled today and mounted my new wheels on the car... Flashed in a new base file and started it up... Runs like a champ, so damn excited, no more loud noises coming from belhousing so much better than last summer...
> 
> Gotta get the car off the jack stands and get an alignment done... To bad I'm working outta town Monday-Wednesday then headed down to the twin cities wed night and flying out to St. Lucia Thursday morning for seven nights... So hopefully beginning of May I'll be back on the road:thumbup:


nice!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> nice!:thumbup::beer:


Thanks Quintin, Can't wait to drive it and feel the difference with the Solid Subframe bushings and Powerflex rack bushing... And of course my Tubular control arms


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Just read through this whole thread. Quite the roller coaster! Can't wait to see this thing do a burnout. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

aeffertz said:


> Can't wait to see this thing do a burnout. :laugh::thumbup:


Me either


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

I just wanna see it, period. As of now, I think it's a big myth, with a lot of good photochops. I will continue to think this until I am proven otherwise.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

SB_GLI said:


> I just wanna see it, period. As of now, I think it's a big myth, with a lot of good photochops. I will continue to think this until I am proven otherwise.


:laugh: I totally understand since it was down all last summer.. I'll come down there as soon as I have an open weekend to hopefully see you guys before Eurowerks and DIV:thumbup:


----------



## BRANT#2766 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very good reading in here:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

no shifter bushings for you or am I blind?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> no shifter bushings for you or am I blind?


 I have the 3 solid machined ones for that bracket on the transmission but using OEM ones that hook to shifter lever counterweight also on transmission.... I think that is what your asking:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

BRANT#2766 said:


> Very good reading in here:thumbup:


 Thanks Man, its getting an alignmernt here in a couple hours so than I get to start driving it again:thumbup: It really sucks though its actually snowing again:banghead::banghead:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

come on man! i wana see this beast lay some rubber!!!!!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I officially have more miles on thsi spring than my car made it last summer, Its a wonderful feeling.. Made a quick video its kinda loud and annoying and wish I could get a better shot of the dash for Boost and RPM goodness... I'll get a better video sometime... I'm only running 16 lbs for low boost and 24 for high boost right now... Engine is still fairly new (roughly 300 miles on it now)

Now that I've had a little more time with Maestro its actuually not to bad to get a decent runnng car with it, I'm sure its not a huge power maker yet as I'm still running base timing maps but it runs good...





 
Oh I will say I love my IDF control arms and having R32 spindles, handles way better, bump steer is gone.. Car is a little rougher but not bad at all


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice man! 

Glad to see you back up and going :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rac_337 said:


> Nice man!
> 
> Glad to see you back up and going :beer:


 Thanks Man, Putting only 100 miles on it last year sucked... So basically haven't got to enjoy it for 2 years since its usually apart in the winters... It is an awesome feeling driving it again, 24 pounds of boost is fun for now:laugh:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

whooo for o traction


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

lbandt said:


> whooo for o traction


 I'm actually pretty impressed with the Nitto 555 tires, there fairly cheap and grip fairly good:thumbup:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I'm actually pretty impressed with the Nitto 555 tires, there fairly cheap and grip fairly good:thumbup:


 haha ya 1-2 seemed pretty bad but third wasnt horrible. you have an lsd? and ya i keep hearing good things about those tires:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

lbandt said:


> haha ya 1-2 seemed pretty bad but third wasnt horrible. you have an lsd? and ya i keep hearing good things about those tires:thumbup:


 Yeah I have a Peloquin:thumbup: Which helps a ton


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

nice! unfortunately i wont be using that walbro i bought from you this winter  maybe next year when i have more time


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

car sounds flippin awesome Brad :thumbup: Nice choice in music to btw :laugh:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

rt615k's are my go too for grip.:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Tcatt said:


> car sounds flippin awesome Brad :thumbup: Nice choice in music to btw :laugh:


 Can hardly hear them in the video:laugh: Good old system of the down:thumbup:


Budsdubbin said:


> rt615k's are my go too for grip.:thumbup:


 Them look nice, Price isn't to bad either, a little more than what I paid for mine but not bad (50 bucks a tire more roughly), Maybe my next set of tires will be them if they perform good


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Hot Damn! She rips pretty damn good Brad! :beer:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup: nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Car sounds great Brad. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Hot Damn! She rips pretty damn good Brad! :beer:


 Thanks Jeff, Yeah It goes pretty good now, goes from Zero to speeding ticket very well:laugh:


T-Boy said:


> :thumbup: nice!


 Thanks


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Car sounds great Brad. Good job :thumbup:


 
Thanks AL:wave: Its so nice to be able to drive it this year.. I want to say thanks for the help getting it back to this point again:thumbup:

Also I'm turning 36 this month and might have to do something about my exhaust... I forgot how loud and annoying it is at highway speeds, it just drones in the cab... Its a 3 Inch all the way from your downpipe to muffler.. No cat or resonator at all and its all GHL including the straight threw muffler... Any recomendations as I've seen you have welded up many beautiful exhaust systems... I don't want it quiet as I like to hear my car but not as bad as it is now:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Throw a resonator on pre cat-back bracket. Long unweighted tubing can vibrate like a tuning fork so you need some absorption to break this up.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Throw a resonator on pre cat-back bracket. Long unweighted tubing can vibrate like a tuning fork so you need some absorption to break this up.


 Perfect ill look into it. Thanks


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to a little GTG 2.5 hrs away with a bunch of VW enthusiastas today, crashed a car meet that was mostly chevy and ford type show.. Alot of fun though seeing everyone.. Henry took some pics of my car so thought I'd post them up





































Took a bunch of my buddies for a ride in it, they had fun... Pretty much a good time:thumbup:


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think the word fun did it justice. Was crazy! Haha can't wait till you get your tune dialed in!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## strokednshaved (Nov 4, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> No problem man, there damn nice fittings, leak/worry free:thumbup: no more plastic fittings leaking over time


 sorry to bring up dead subject so there is no way to get jrm's fittings anymore? does he have any contact info??


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

strokednshaved said:


> sorry to bring up dead subject so there is no way to get jrm's fittings anymore? does he have any contact info??


I'd assume they have contact info on there website. I bought mine used a couple years ago so don't know if they make them anymore


----------



## strokednshaved (Nov 4, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I'd assume they have contact info on there website. I bought mine used a couple years ago so don't know if they make them anymore


his website is all broken links. lol


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Very nice setup man! Any #'s yet? (1/4 mile or dyno)


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

inovillo said:


> Very nice setup man! Any #'s yet? (1/4 mile or dyno)


 
Nope sorry don't have either.... Still working on my tune with Maestro by myself with help from guys on here... If I got it on the dyno now I think I'd be disapointed:laugh:

Once I get a hang of Meastro I'll try to find a dyno and see what it puts down


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to Dubs in the Valley this lasty Saturday in Osh Kosh WI and found a couple pics that someone took of my car while at the show posted on facebook




















On my way home with other VW's ect someone had a go-pro and got some good action of my car on the highway.. Hopefully he will send me the video of it and I'll post it up:laugh:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking clean, hope it sounds mean ;-)


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> Looking clean, hope it sounds mean ;-)


:laugh: My friends tell me it sounds pi$$ed off when I'm on it.. Once I get the video action I'll post up some links, might be a couple days though


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :laugh: My friends tell me it sounds pi$$ed off when I'm on it.. Once I get the video action I'll post up some links, might be a couple days though


Pissed off is an understatement. Thing sounds like a demon stepchild on a mixture of crack and steroids. Its f*ckin awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

That IM and valve cover are downright fap worthy.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Pissed off is an understatement. Thing sounds like a demon stepchild on a mixture of crack and steroids. Its f*ckin awesome! :thumbup:


 Ha Ha thanks Lane:laugh:



cwyamz said:


> That IM and valve cover are downright fap worthy.


Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is another pic from the show...


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Any updates?, I've always enjoyed following this thread:wave:


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> Any updates?, I've always enjoyed following this thread:wave:


Yeah! Spill it! :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> Any updates?, I've always enjoyed following this thread:wave:





Gyntry said:


> Yeah! Spill it! :thumbup: opcorn:


No updates unfortunatly... Car is parked for the winter and have been remodeling my bathroom amongst other things... 

Plans for the winter are to run 0 gauge wire from trunk to starter as 4 gauge doesn't cut it, had alot of starting issues this last summer:banghead: Probably going tio cash in on having Gonzo Tuning do a Maestro program for me while he has the sale going on... Pay for it now and do some logs this summer to have him finalize the tune... three summers trying to get my car to run at full potential is enough for me, figure pay an expert and get it done right so I can enjoy all the power this thing will make... Just need to decide if I want to get them genesis 1600cc injectors and have Gonzo make me an E-85 file also:thumbup:


Thanks for the interest though, will update once I do a few things to it:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Haven't updated my thread in quite sometime... We all know how hard it can be tuning with Maestro if you don't spend alot of time reading in Nefmoto and getting help from fellow Vortex members.. Well ever since I have had Maestro and went BT many years ago my car has run Ok with a few things I learned but never perfect.. I sent Dave926 a pm to see if he would help me tune my car... Well He helped in a big way and my car has never run better.. Well he did everything but I took sweet logs for him:laugh:


We started out with the Genesis 2000cc Injectors as I was bound and determined to try to get them to run on Pump gas, E-85 they would performed perfect but I wanted a pump file also.. We played with them for quite a few revisions and got them to run OK but not what I was looking for, so ripped them out and threw my 910cc Injectors back in

From that point tuning got much quicker as they were pretty easy for Dave to dial in... He just finished with my tune and will help me tune in my water/meth once I can get Methanol locally (the companies pump broke so can't get any till next week)..

I know alot of members say that the 3076R isn't really the greatest turbo for our engines and maybe the 3071R is much better but I am literally getting 20PSI by 4000 rpm... And once I reach about 5000 Rpm I can feel my cams coming alive and the thing rips..... Couldn't be happier with Daves help in getting my car to where it should of been years ago

Next is a little Meth tuning and I need to go to a Dyno and see what I'm getting for numbers.. 

Oh sometime soon I'll maybe post a video of a quick little run and put more pics up on here as reading gets boring and pics are always good... I also picked up an R32 shell this winter/spring that will get this engine into it as I've already swapped the R32 tranny with an Audi TT one... That project won't happen any time soon though, couple years I'm hoping

Maybe Dave will post up some graphs or something for people to look at:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What's incredible about this setup is the ignition timing curve, especially with pump gas

There is absolutely no curve from like 3500 to red line, as the value is just flat. I tried pulling some timing and dumping fuel during onset, but it made absolutely no difference

22 to 23 psi seems to be at the limit here. He had it up to 26/27lbs, but the knock sensors didn't like it

And so there is complete transparency here, idc was about 80% at peak

Just so everyone is clear, Genesis 2000s are not happy at low pulsewidths required when running gasoline, or at least his set.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Just so everyone is clear, Genesis 2000s are not happy at low pulsewidths required when running gasoline, or at least his set.


Thanks Dave, I should of made that more clear:thumbup:


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

very cool stuff :thumbup:

any chance you can repost that video? YouTube says it doesn't exist


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

4000 spoolup for a 3076r is pretty crazy. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

gitman said:


> very cool stuff :thumbup:
> 
> any chance you can repost that video? YouTube says it doesn't exist


I think I deleted that video on purpose because it showed my garage as I backed out and pretty much where I live so didn't think it was a good idea to have on here. I'll post a better video one if these days


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> 4000 spoolup for a 3076r is pretty crazy.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't have experience with any other size turbo but I'm really happy with this one


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Budsdubbin said:


> 4000 spoolup for a 3076r is pretty crazy.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Actually when he sent me a log of him making 7psi at 3k rpm that was the real shock to me


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Actually when he sent me a log of him making 7psi at 3k rpm that was the real shock to me




I'm excited to see what you guys can get out of this thing with w/m. I saw the logs, and w/m should really help out to advance the timing quite a bit. Too bad I stole all of brad's meth last year! :beer:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Actually when he sent me a log of him making 7psi at 3k rpm that was the real shock to me


right now i am trying to decide between gt3071r bb billet wheel upgrade from arnold or a gt3076r or a gtx3071 ... i want to know what kind of boost I can expect around 4k rpms...

My setup will be running anywhere from 23-30psi daily i cant find any videos that seem to highlight what im looking to figure out.. all i get is hearsay... jibber jabber from people posting... i wana hear it from someone i can confirm is somewhat of a reliable source aka "Dave926" or some of the other posters in the 1.8t forums who actually own bt or tune bt setups..

kit is not a stroker most people with these turbos have strokers... i wana know if its a waste on non stroker motors,...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

NaSMK4 said:


> right now i am trying to decide between gt3071r bb billet wheel upgrade from arnold or a gt3076r or a gtx3071.


I wouldn't think twice about getting Arnolds Billet Wheel and sticking with a 3071R... You most likely won't get the same results with a 3076R as I'm getting... If you want quicker spool Arnolds wheel all the way


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha, Here is the local cars and coffee I went to this Sunday.... I wasn't going to accelerate heavily at all because my car wasn't warmed up but the decided to gve it some.. This is on low boost and was on Daves Experiment Revision that didn't work out the way we were hoping.. I went for a log right before parking at the event and forgot to flash in previous file... The file I have now is better:laugh:

My car is at 3:47


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Haha, Here is the local cars and coffee I went to this Sunday.... I wasn't going to accelerate heavily at all because my car wasn't warmed up but the decided to gve it some.. This is on low boost and was on Daves Experiment Revision that didn't work out the way we were hoping.. I went for a log right before parking at the event and forgot to flash in previous file... The file I have now is better:laugh:
> 
> My car is at 3:47


for those of you who want to see his car its at 3:48 ur welcome i just saved a lot of u a lot of time...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

NaSMK4 said:


> for those of you who want to see his car its at 3:48 ur welcome i just saved a lot of u a lot of time...


Thats why right above the video I posted car is at 3:47:laugh: I tried to save you time:thumbup:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thats why right above the video I posted car is at 3:47:laugh: I tried to save you time:thumbup:


doh i somehow missed it lol o well i got to see some nice cars but really only wanted to see the golf!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

NaSMK4 said:


> doh i somehow missed it lol o well i got to see some nice cars but really only wanted to see the golf!


LOL, I do the same thing when I see videos or pics, Just kinda skim the post and then get absorbed into the good stuff:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nas it all comes down to the recipe of parts

I think Chris claims 20lbs at ~3500ish with his billet wheel. He's a 1.8 with a SEM, 80mm, large port and some cams.

I'd have to double check, but I think Geoffs car only makes 15lbs where Brad's will make 20. Same displacement, same turbo, IE vs SEM manifold, CTS mani vs Pagparts, IE race cams vs Cat3658s 

I can probably post/overlay some boost onset graphs to see where everything actually sits


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

that would be great too see:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Budsdubbin said:


> that would be great too see:thumbup:


Actual difference here is about ~350rpm


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Actual difference here is about ~350rpm


if u could add to this what is done to brad's car that would be very helpful ive read geoff's car int his post but didnt see whats in brads car


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think I nailed most of them in post 635, but Brad will have to give the finer details


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

So brad has the ie intake manifold and cts exhaust manifold?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> So brad has the ie intake manifold and cts exhaust manifold?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


No I have the SEM, and Pag Kit

PagParts 3076R, SEM Intake, 70mm TB, AEB Head with Supertech goodies, Cat 3658 cams, Stroked to 2.0, Labonte water/meth (not used yet waiting for Methanol)

Pretty much covers it


What is Geoff using for boost control, his isn't so choppy on his curve??


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Turbosmart eBoost2 

If gets his **** together all it needs is some limit switches to limit boost in lower gears.

That log had major wheel spin in third before 5k rpm.

I'm almost considering using a ms2 for multi stage WMI control and pid boost control


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol I forgot about the stroker yeah no suprise on that spool. Traction must be non existent in that setup. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

It does suck 1st and 2nd are worthless even at 18psi. Loose traction in 3rd at 22-24 psi but that is the fun gear


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> It does suck 1st and 2nd are worthless even at 18psi. Loose traction in 3rd at 22-24 psi but that is the fun gear



Yeah, that sucks, been there done that! I even tried 235/60 M&H and they did a lot better on the street, but turning with them wasn't fun at all. 1st gear still spun a lil on the street (nothing like summer tires), at the strip it would hook on them though in 1st. 3rd was awesome with them on the street/hwy, would hook no matter what unless super cold. Nothing beats a slick at the strip! Hence why I switched to haldex, see you there soon Brad :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha. No kidding. Wish I could do the swap sooner. I gotta make my little 02j last a few more years so no super sticky tires for me. I'll just have to deal with it unfortunately 

Out of curiosity did you put a LSD in your 02m haldex tranny? If so which one did you go with and if not how is traction without it?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

They finally got there pump fixed at my dealer so I could get my Methanol finally


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are some pics of my R shell... Not much to look at now, but in the next few years it will get better..

Here is a pic of the Audi TT transmission I traded for the R32 tranny


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Question for you water/meth users.. I have a Labonte Map based controller and was going to start spray at 5psi and do full spray around 20psi, Is that a good place to start??? Also it is a Dual nozzle setup I have, not sure if that matters


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Start spray at wastegate spring pressure. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Start spray at wastegate spring pressure.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


That makes since, thanks Chris.. At least when I get some failsafes tied into system and it dumps boost back (for whatever reason) to wastegate pressure no worries of blowing engine... So after wastegate pressure then thats where I can start advancing timing:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm running mine at 15psi onset... Then 21 psi full. My wg is 10psi. I run 27-30psi.
I've noticed meth kills spool lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good to know. I might have to try a few different settings till I find one that works


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Nas it all comes down to the recipe of parts
> 
> I think Chris claims 20lbs at ~3500ish with his billet wheel. He's a 1.8 with a SEM, 80mm, large port and some cams.
> 
> ...


yup..before my wg diaphragm tore, i was seeing [email protected] it's like 4200 :\ still waiting for a goddamn diaphragm to get here...the right one.


i'm SEM, worked web, 3651, treadstone with all custom piping exhaust and wg stuff. plus..my super short piping distance. soooo many things can hinder or increase spool by 100 rpms,etc. every setup will be different.


meth is all about logging to see when it is doing the most work...i no longer tune for meth...just in case lol. the car will adjust for it anyway. it's there as a helper


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i no longer tune for meth...just in case lol. the car will adjust for it anyway. it's there as a helper


I think I wanna tune for Meth to get the most out of my car... There are a few failsafes that I could use alomg with my Eboost 2 that I will purchase from Arnold next week and I can cut out boost to wastegate pressure of 14PSI if something happens.. And do what Chris does and have it start to spray at 15PSI or so

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68_262&products_id=36
Which is a more basic failsafe

Or

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68_262&products_id=1845
Probably a little better than the Snow one

But I wonder about the Eurodyne boost manager one as a fail safe, Wouldn't use it for boost control more as a Meth controller but not sure if you can just buy the controller itself or if you have to buy it as a kit

http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=111&products_id=661


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh I guess I'll start spray at 8PSI as I have the VC-25 controller and thats the latest I can start to spray.. But won't tune for it till 15psi


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I like the snow part actually.

Use a relay to ground the ebc solenoid out, and a n249 valve to keep the BOV open

Can't get any more safe than that


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> I like the snow part actually.
> 
> Use a relay to ground the ebc solenoid out, and a n249 valve to keep the BOV open
> 
> Can't get any more safe than that


N249 is long gone:laugh: The snow one does look the simplist to install/use and its the cheapest which is always nice


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I attempted to take a video of a 3rd gear pull.. Its a pain in the butt trying to hold camera and shift ect... And I forgot I had my hi boost setting lower at 25 psi.. Thought it was at 31psi:banghead: Oh well its something to look at  Can't wait to get my E boost2 From Arnold


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Get a go pro! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Get a go pro!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Lol it is. Wanted a video of the dash to show spool ect so couldn't mount it on head rest I have to find my helmet mount. I'm sure I have it somewhere and could just put it on my head. There is no traffic on that road hardly ever. We were headed to a b day party for a nephew and I thought perfect time to take a quick video

I'll get a better one sometime


----------



## ant_718 (Mar 15, 2014)

Idk how you do it with all those blinking AEM gauges all the time.. They would absolutely drive me nuts:banghead:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

ant_718 said:


> Idk how you do it with all those blinking AEM gauges all the time.. They would absolutely drive me nuts:banghead:


They don't blink. The video makes them appear that they do though.


----------



## ant_718 (Mar 15, 2014)

One-Eight GTI said:


> They don't blink. The video makes them appear that they do though.


Oh ok.. My bad!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

ant_718 said:


> Oh ok.. My bad!


If they blinked that way I wouldn't have them. That would drive me nuts also


----------



## ant_718 (Mar 15, 2014)

One-Eight GTI said:


> If they blinked that way I wouldn't have them. That would drive me nuts also


Yeah man i feel that.. they would be way less popular. Nice build you got here too btw:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Happens in a lot of YouTube vids, has to do with leds.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

If all goes as planned getting my car on a mustang dyno next weekend. Finally get to see what I'm putting down


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

So are we guessing again? What idc do you have with your 910cc? E85?

:wave:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

No e85. 910s with water meth.


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

What's your guess on power?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoping 450 to the wheels. Pumped it's a mustang dyno though, most shops have dyno jet and you get higher numbers from them. Mustang dynos are dream crushers


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

If it doesn't get me 450 I'll go find a dyno jet and post my numbers


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I was just short of 450fwhp when I had your mods, but I had a smaller turbo than you..... put me down for 470fwhp :beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha hope it's that high I'll get Dave another wot log before I go and crank her up to 30-32 psi and cross fingers


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

This is like the price is right  468fwhp


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

If dave tuned it, I'd say 235hp max.  (price is right rules though! so 1 hp)

Excited to see numbers Brad! I need some validation for what I experienced in the passenger seat of that car. I suppose the poopy in my pants was validation in itself.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hahaha. You guys rock. Love the comments 🏻


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn guys. Only made 339 whp and 290 ft lbs of torque. 4th gear pull water meth and 31 psi boost. Numbers seem fudged up. I'll post a video later.

There was a dude with a Camaro that was on dyno jet the other day and made 740rwhp. On this mustang dyno made 548rwhp. That's 190hp drop between dynos. The dyno guy said if I was on a dyno jet I'd be well over 450 whp. Definatly a ego crusher


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

That happened to me on a Mustang Dyno. I put down 206awhp on 100octane. They called me a week later explaining that they messed up the calibration and asked me if I wanted to try again. I came back on 93 octane and put down 318 awhp.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like they don't know how to calibrate their own dyno. Go somewhere else and re-test.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

*Power steering retro fit*

Hey Brad,
got a few questions for you.

Where did you get your power steering res and fittings? I am trying to do the same so I can get rid of that stupid zig zag high pressure line.


Also I noticed that the high pressure line fitting that goes to the rack seems to look a little special, like a one way valve or something. If I just get some fittings from summit and match the thread and size is that going to be ok? Just wondering what you experience was with this.

Thanks,
Mike-


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Mike, I got the reservoir from jegs I believe. It wasnt cheap but it works awesome. As far as the rest of the lines I just got a couple fittings also from jegs. I soldered a 6an male onto stainless line from rack so I could run that 6an line to reservoir. From reservoir it's a 8an or something like that to hose connection so I could reuse the factory connection to power steering pump. Otherwise it's all Oem 🏻. Hope that helps


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you remember what fitting you went with on this? I cant seem to find anything of quality... :banghead:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Brad!!! :wave:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Steve 🏻


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I just saw this.......

Brad either check your email or send me a text.

25% difference is a big load of horse****.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Dave. Replied to your email . The Dyno was early this summer and haven't had it on any dyno sense. Next summer I'll be able to play more as my house remodel is getting almost finished


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been in this car, and I can attest to the fact that it makes more than the posted numbers. my butt dyno has better calibration.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha Steve


----------

